# E3 2014 (craziness archive pt1)



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

It's almost that time of year again! E3 is almost upon us! I will be updating regularly as more conference and event schedules are revealed, as well as information on what we can expect at this year's E3. 

In the meantime, speculation, wish lists, and so on are welcome discussion! And also feel free to post any E3-related news and videos here, of course. And don't forget the gifs. 

As E3 gets closer I will include various links for streaming the conferences and events as well, some of which may include pre-shows (like IGN) and other entertaining happenings. 

Let's have a fun E3!


*E3 COUNTDOWN*


*Conference Schedules:*

*Microsoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 9:30 AM PST (12:30 PM EST)
*EA:* Monday, June 9th @ 12 PM PST (3 PM EST)
*Ubisoft:* Monday, June 9th @ 3 PM PST (6 PM EST)
*Sony:* Monday, June 9th @ 6 PM PST (9 PM EST)
*Nintendo:* Tuesday, June 10th @ 9 AM PST (12 PM EST)






*Spoiler*: _Official Twitch E3 Broadcast Schedule_ 







*Monday 6/9 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:30am ? Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing
11:00am ? Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing Post show
11:30pm ? Hotline Miami 2 (Dennaton Games/Devolver Digital)
12:00pm ? EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Preview
1:00pm ? EA Special Event
2:00pm ? EA World Premiere: E3 2014 Post show
2:30pm ? Battlecry (Bethesda)
3:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing
4:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing Post show
4:30pm ? Witcher 3 (CD Projekt RED)
5:00pm ? Dying Light (Techland)
5:30pm ? Final thoughts
6:00pm ? PlayStation E3 2014 Press Conference


*Tuesday 6/10 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

9:00am ? Nintendo Digital Event
10:00am ? Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:15am ? Deep Silver (Unannounced title)
10:30am ? Dragon Age: Inquisition (EA)
11:00am ? Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
11:20am ? The Division (Ubisoft)
11:40am ? Farcry 4 (Ubisoft)
12:00pm ? Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (Activision)
12:20pm ? Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? Microsoft Studios (Unannounced title)
1:00pm ? DRIVECLUB (SCEA)
1:20pm ? Evil Within (Bethesda)
1:40pm ? Lords of the Fallen (NAMCO)
2:00pm ? Destiny (Activision/BUNGIE)
2:20pm ? The Order: 1886 (SCEA)
2:40pm ? Nintendo Demo
3:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)
4:00pm ? Super Smash Bros. Invitational (Nintendo)


*Wednesday 6/11 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am ? Alienware
10:30am ? Twitch Time
11:00am ? Sunset Overdrive (Insomniac Games/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am ? ID@Xbox (Unannounced title)
11:40am ? Killer Instinct: Season Two (Iron Galaxy/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:20pm ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? H1Z1 (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm ? EA (Unannounced title)
1:20pm ? Batman: Arkham Knight (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
1:40pm ? Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor (Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment)
2:10pm ? Nintendo Demo
2:30pm ? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
2:50pm ? Crytek (Unannounced title)
3:00pm ? SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:15pm ? SCEA (Unannounced title)
3:30pm ? Hohokum (Honeyslug, SCE Santa Monica Studio)
3:45pm ? Helldivers (Arrowhead Game Studios/Sony Computer Entertainment)
4:00pm ? Alien Isolation (The Creative Assembly/SEGA)
4:20pm ? Civilization: Beyond Earth (2K)
4:40pm ? Diablo III: Reaper of Souls ? Ultimate Evil Edition on PS4 (Blizzard)
5:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)


*Thursday 6/12 PT (Pacific Time, EST = PT+3)*

10:00am ? Tetris w/creator Alexey Pajitnov
10:15am ? Zombies Monsters Robots (Ying Pei Games)
10:30am ? Guinness World Records ? certificate presentation
11:00am ? Fable Legends (LionHead/Microsoft Studios)
11:20am ? #IDARB (ID@Xbox)
11:40am ? Project Spark (Team Dakota/Microsoft Studios)
12:00pm ? Nintendo Demo
12:20am ? Square Enix (Unannounced title)
12:40pm ? PlanetSide 2 PS4 Edition (Sony Online Entertainment)
1:00pm ? 505 Games (TBD) 1:20pm ? Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment (Unannounced title)
1:40pm ? Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel (Gearbox/2K)
2:00pm ? Ubisoft (Unannounced title)
2:20pm ? The Crew (Ubisoft)
2:40pm ? Nintendo Demo
3:00pm ? Tecmo Koei (Unannounced title)
3:20pm ? Disney Infinity 2.0: Marvel Super Heroes (Disney Interactive)
3:40pm ? SEGA Sonic BOOM! (SEGA)
4:00pm ? Evolve Special Tournament (2K)




*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Schedule_ 









*Streaming Links:*

Twitch: 

GameTrailers: 

IGN: 



*News Links:*


*Spoiler*: _Nintendo E3 Digital Event Announcement_ 



[YOUTUBE]ghEhI4CJjAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> >Gets lynched by someone



Well it was in the conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Reposting once more.



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Also, this looks...somewhere between interesting and terrible.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Witcher 3 looks great.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks interesting.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT THE FUCK THIS ARTSY FARTSY MORTAL KOMBAT SHIT IS.

SHOW ME.

MORE.

WITCHER 3.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks interesting enough


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> This looks interesting.



No it doesn't.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

GAMES GAMES GAMES GAMES 

WE ARE SHOWING YOU GAMES 

YOU WILL BUY OUR SYSTEM NOW




RIGHT?


----------



## Weapon (Jun 9, 2014)

A birdie told me that there's going to be a "The Warriors" remake by Rockstar.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

This conference is going on pretty long.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Phantom Dust? what was that? Looked kinda interesting.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

What is Phantom Dust?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>15k hours

Amateur.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

The division :33


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

never even heard of phantom dust


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory mad cause I said that Tomb Raider < Witcher 3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

WOOOT PHANTOM DUST


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

The division lmao. 

Let's see how the graphics have downgraded.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

I literally know next to nothing about that Dust thing based on what they gave me.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom Clancey? Haven't played a game from them in a while


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

This song. :3


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

The Division oh man


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Tom Clancy game that is NOT Patriots

*FUCK YOU*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory, indeed.  I have spent over 3k hours in Counter-Strike: Source alone.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom Clancy: The Division. Now we are talking.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Been looking forward to this one.

PC please


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh hai Phantom Dust.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Time to see the downgrade.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Phantom Dust....It was true!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay The Division is the only game so far that I am genuinely excited for.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>Elaborate map system
>Fuck that, follow me


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK DIVISION.

FUCK "I'M SO VULNERABLE AND RELATABLE" TOMB RAIDER WITH NO GAMEPLAY.

MORE.

WITCHER.

3.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

*WARNING: WILL LOOK NOTHING LIKE FINAL PRODUCT*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patch


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

They only have 12 minutes left so. 

I guess we'll get the Division and then get to the Gears 4 trailer.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh I remember this

I remember it looking stupidly pretty


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

CHRISTMAS! CHRISTMAS!!1!!!!1!


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

those jagges
holy SHIT those jagges


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Fiona
>Excited for a shooter

Your Troll Fu is amateurish.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> What is Phantom Dust?



Mortal Kombat made by the french.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Still not Patriots

*Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck

Yooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouuuu*


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

The Division looks nice too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

please no downgrade


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I like how they're pretending this is how people really talk while playing.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

This actually look pretty fun :33


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a little weird to say, but I like the dialogue for whatever this is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I can smell the downgrade a mile away.. Tho tbh, this is supposed to be xbone gameplay


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

LET US DUCK BEHIND THIS CONVENIENTLY PLACED BARRIER


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

all of the scripted gameplay is making this conference really lame tbh


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I like how they're pretending this is how people really talk while playing.



Yup.. Lacks a certain neckbeard tone


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU WANNA PIECE O' THIS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I thought the girl was an NPC.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Using car for cover

Srsly how retarded are you?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

this communication


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU BEEN A BAAAAD LITTLE BOY


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Was that not dialogue?


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, that was feeble.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

The Division hyped=dead


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

downgrade.gif


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>Kamiya

OH YES.

AWWW YEEEESSSS.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Hideki Kamiya???


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Kamiya


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

WHAT

WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Hideki Kamiya

Have you even made anything good in the past decade?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm getting the division hype


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinummmmmmmmm


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks too scripted. As if real people, players at that speak like that. 

Holy shit Platinum games


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Needs more whore jokes.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Kamiya,


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

So the rumor was true.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Too enthusiastic mang


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Aww shit Platinum games!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

kamiya..... 


MY DICKKKKKKKKKKKKK 



OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

HIDEKI 
HIDEKI 

HBSDVJLKDSBVLKJDBVLJKVD DSLJ VJLD VLJ


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'S DONTE DA DEMUN KILLAH


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT CHARACTER LOOKS IDENTICAL TO DMC DEVIL MAY CRY DANTE


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

KAMIYA KAMIYA KAMIYA KAMIYA!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

MEGA BONER RIGHT MOW

CANT CONTAIN

KEEPS GROWING


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

"Exclusively"

Why do they still use that term when it comes to 3rd party developments? Do they really exist?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I thought the girl was an NPC.



 You are not alone there.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That dragon is cute.

Suddenly headphones and armor and WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

donte with white hair?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This character is lame as fuck.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

HE BASICALLY JUST MADE DMC: DEVIL MAY CRY WITH MONSTERS :LMao


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

it's devil may cry with more dragons


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

wait is this guy the new Dante or something?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> THAT CHARACTER LOOKS IDENTICAL TO DMC DEVIL MAY CRY DANTE



My exact thoughts


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

This kinda looks liek a different approach from the previous titles tho.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Now THAT looks sweet.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

WHFDSHJAHDFJASHDSAJKHADSDNBSADNASD

WHAT.

THE.

FUCK.

KAMIYA!!!!!!!!11


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

this looks somewhat interesting

that name though


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams*



Reposting          .


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

fuck kamiya if you wanted to make another dmc you should have just done that
didn't have to make a new ip


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I have no hopes for that game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

"OMFG KAMIA WOULD FIX DMC HE WOULD"

>MAKES THE SAME EXACT THING


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok. the game looks stupid. and Kamiya didn't look happy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I think MS infected Kamiya


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Scalebound from Kamiya.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Crackdown.

*claps*


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

lolCrackdown.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Devil May Cry with dragons.

I'm fucking sold. SO MUCH.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I CAN'T STOP I'M GONNA PEE MYSELF

HOLY SHIT


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> HE BASICALLY JUST MADE DMC: DEVIL MAY CRY WITH MONSTERS :LMao



The same thought came to mind.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty cool protagonist and visuals


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Crackdown was a fun ride. Especially in Co-Op.


----------



## Mako (Jun 9, 2014)

I came because of the new Tomb Raider. I squealed like a little girl when I saw her climbing gear.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

That shit looked sucky as hell.. And this coming from a person that sucks kamiya dick all day long..


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh hey Paul Eiding


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the music in this trailer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

ALL THESE PEOPLE THOUGHT KAMIYA WOULD STILL MAKE AWESOME DMC GAMES

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright now that I've seen what the Kamiya game actually was (lame), I can rest easy. 

Bout to fuck around and make me buy an Xbox One.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

So no Gears? 

Their mega title was Crackdown 3 it seems.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

so much neon


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

At least he copied the only GOOD Devil May Cry. 

Holy shit, man


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll wait for gameplay tho.. I hope it's its saving grace..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

If you can launch buildings in the actual game, that game would be hype.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

What he deserves for those terrible ear rings


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> At least he copied the only GOOD Devil May Cry.
> 
> Holy shit, man


looked more like 4 than 3 to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

still not sold on the xbone sadly..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony conference time?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> ALL THESE PEOPLE THOUGHT KAMIYA WOULD STILL MAKE AWESOME DMC GAMES
> 
> LOLOLOLOLOLOL



Shut the hell up.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty mediocre conference but far better than their last one.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Are they ending it on FUCKING CRACKDOWN!?!

Do they WANT to look bad?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Man this was kinda underwhelming :/


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Again with the trailers?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I  guess they know to not let Don Mattrick talk about xBox anymore


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

wait was that it

really?


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Sony conference time?


it' at 9pm est


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Pretty mediocre conference but far better than their last one.



Yep, at least no talk of tv this time around.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jason Schreier ‏@jasonschreier  46s
So almost this entire conference was leaked by ntkrnl on NeoGAF in January, which is kind of amazing/incredible/hilarious


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People expecting Gears 4

Are you dumb?


----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 9, 2014)

Well that conference sucked.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> it' at 9pm est



What's up next?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah "better than last year" is like the lowest bar imaginable


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

mediocre conference


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus what a below average conference  

Did they actually that this would get people hyped?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 9, 2014)

So i only got here by the begining of division...what games did Xbox show?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, Witcher 3 won the conference.

And this actually wasn't half bad. I was only bored/uninterested for most of the conference.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Better than the last one.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People whine for games
>Peopel get games
>"That sucked"

 This is the Gamign Department I remembered.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Alright, guys. Let's be straight.

This was a good bounceback from the disaster of last year.

On it's own, pretty good conference. Nonstop game trailers and a little bit of something for everyone.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

that Gears logo


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> What's up next?


EA, then Ubisoft.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> What's up next?



EA at 3 PM EST.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Look at all these games.. That I can mostly play on other superior systems


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive, Witcher 3, and Dead Rising DLC are the only things worth a damn. lol


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

....

Well then.

Sony is gonna stomp this year, I'm so sorry.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

too many CGI trailers with no gameplay or ones with almost entirely scripted gameplay scenarios


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

That was boring. Some okay games, most will be cross platform. meh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

It was an ok conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

EA is up next, followed by Ubisoft, then trash Sony.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >People whine for games
> >Peopel get games
> >"That sucked"
> 
> This is the Gamign Department I remembered.



It isn't in our nature to be satisfied.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >People whine for games
> >Peopel get games
> >"That sucked"
> 
> This is the Gamign Department I remembered.



Didn't you spend 80% of the conference harping?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> too many CGI trailers with no gameplay or ones with almost entirely scripted gameplay scenarios



So, every conference in every E3 in history?

Are you new here or something?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> EA, then Ubisoft.





Dream said:


> EA at 3 PM EST.





krory said:


> EA is up next, followed by Ubisoft, then trash Sony.



Alright then, see you guys in an hour.

Time for a light jog. :3


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

So Sunset Overdrive was the best thing outta this.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

That was a good conference. No Gears or Quantum Break, tho.

Jack Tretton gives the conference an A! xD


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Rofl Jack Tretton on the GT panel


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Didn't you spend 80% of the conference harping?



This lol.

Except for shitty Tomb Raider


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

so I missed most of the MS conference, can anyone post a quick recap of all the games showed?

ARIGATOU~


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2014)

am I the only one who thinks MS did a good job given their past performances? I know TR2 and new Limbo creators game are not going to be excluvies, but damn I want those games now.

TR2?!?!?!?!?!?! Shut up and take my money. Now only need to see U4 gameplay or Ni no Kuni 2 teaser and I'm wetting my pants.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> Jack Tretton gives the conference an A! xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I just want Ori.. Hopefully it's a timed exclusive that will release on PC too..




Furious George said:


> ....
> 
> Well then.
> 
> Sony is gonna stomp this year, I'm so sorry.



But Nintendo is doomed


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> So Sunset Overdrive was the best thing outta this.



It was the thing that most interested me at least, apart from dat Cuphead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't think it was bad. M$ did way better than last year for sure.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Alright, guys. Let's be straight.
> 
> This was a good bounceback from the disaster of last year.
> 
> On it's own, pretty good conference. Nonstop game trailers and a little bit of something for everyone.



It actually was. Not that it's going to matter to the console war soldier.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> What's up next?



EA reetwhy


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not impressed by the conference. I give it a 6.5/10.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Didn't you spend 80% of the conference harping?



Yeah but I wasn't whining about how Microsoft needs to focus on games. Peopel here actually start crying when shit like Kinect gets mentioned. 

But really SUnset Overdrive was decent, The Witcher 3, Tomb Raider, all those Indie games jesus Christ every oen of those looked amazing (I want more of that Grave game) and I LIKED DmC: Devil May Cry so Scalebound seems cool - I was just laughing at how Kamiya basically just fisted all of the "classic" DMC fans in the ass. It was BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> EA reetwhy



Here's to hoping that it provides us with some laughs.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  35s
Agreed with others. Very "safe" conference from MS. Nothing major, nothing too terrible. And they managed to not say "Netflix" somehow. #E3

My feelings^


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit. Microsoft had a fucking BEAST show this year.

BRING IT ON NINTENDO!!!


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

People are already ass-mad over the fact that Kamiya made a game for Xbox One.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirror's Edge and Dragon Age at EA.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> It was the thing that most interested me at least, apart from dat Cuphead.



Cuphead looked super interesting, that kind of art direction could really carry a platformer/beat em' up


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krobro gonna krobro.. So what else is new?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony is going to DESTROY later on today.

Damn I can't wait, I'm missing Raw for this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> People are already ass-mad over the fact that Kamiya made a game for Xbox One.



But we knew this since January lol


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> People are already ass-mad over the fact that Kamiya made a game for Xbox One.



No, people are mad because they expected "classic" Kamiya and he basically copied DmC: Devil May Cry's character design. I think it's great, it's hilarious, a slap in the face to the idiots that they need to either take off their nostalgia glasses or find a fucking time machine.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

WHERE IS THE FUCKING KAMIYA VIDEO?!

I FUCKING MISSED THAT SHIT GOD DAMMIT


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Crack look interesting too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> People are already ass-mad over the fact that Kamiya made a game for Xbox One.



I was ready to wank it until I saw the trailer.. Like I already opened a new tab for amazon to order an xbone..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK THE TWITCH CHAT


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Nah the Kamiya game looked okay to me...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait for the 30 year old men to post videos of themselves balling their eyes out about exclusive Platinum title not being on the console they have.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Time to backtrack before next conference.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> People are already ass-mad over the fact that Kamiya made a game for Xbox One.



Multi-platform 3rd party developer making games on a different system?

Bah. Pure bullshit. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Although, I'll be honest: the trailer *was* pretty flaccid. I was kinda confused as to what I was looking at.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Woah.. Guardian of Light sequel.. Nice


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> Nah the Kamiya game looked okay to me...



looked meh.... I need to see more.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> WHERE IS THE FUCKING KAMIYA VIDEO?!
> 
> I FUCKING MISSED THAT SHIT GOD DAMMIT



Nothing to get excited over, really.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm willing to bet at least 75% of the people complaining about how "weak" the trailer was would _not_ be saying that if it was at Sony's conference instead.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> But we knew this since January lol



It was the same way when we found out Bayonetta 2 would only be for Wii U. So far Platinum has a game on everything but the PS4


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Woah.. Guardian of Light sequel.. Nice



What, wehre

sauce


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Nothing to get excited over, really.



People on GAF are no idea why.. The trailer or teaser didn't do nothing for me.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

is kinect dead?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Scar-whatever it was called looked pretty damn cool

The Donte design literally slayed me

The white hair was just a further stab to the ass


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't really care about EA. The only thing they have that interests me is Mirror's Edge.

With that said. Sony and Nintendo better come out  guns blazing or this E3 will be shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> looked meh.... I need to see more.



I'll need to see gameplay.. I mean initial trailers for W101, Rising, and Vanquish were pretty generic shit too.. But gameplay-wise all those games were great.. At least the xbone'll have high paced 60fps goodness


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> No, people are mad because they expected "classic" Kamiya and he basically copied DmC: Devil May Cry's character design. I think it's great, it's hilarious, a slap in the face to the idiots that they need to either take off their nostalgia glasses or find a fucking time machine.



I don't care that this is a Xbox exclusive nor that the guy looks like NOT!Donte.

You know why?

Because it's not a Devil May Cry game. 

Feel free to project though, I see that you're going to have a BLAST in the incoming thread.

Also, I love how people are saying that we "harped" during the conference? Is this your first fucking E3 or something? It's the main part of the experience.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> is kinect dead?



The world can only hope so.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

I know I shouldn't get my hopes up, but I'm hoping that Sony gives us something on TLG.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> What, wehre
> 
> sauce



They were showing it on spike after the MS show.. 4 player co-op with Egyptian setting.. Looks great


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

So... gonna miss most of the EA conference thanks to my commute to work. 

Will try my best to catch Ubisoft on the phone and try more than my best to catch Sony. Shit is gonna be hilarious. 

It will be delicious to see the damage control going on around here when it becomes obvious that Sony never had any competition.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> They were showing it on spike after the MS show.. 4 player co-op with Egyptian setting.. Looks great



Classic Lara or new?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Save us Sony


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Will be back at 2am for Sony conference 

Going to bed now


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony or Nintendo have it in the bag now. 

There is no way they both could possibly do worse than Microsoft.


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

btw

Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> It will be delicious to see the damage control going on around here when it becomes obvious that Sony never had any competition.



Nintendo can still take this IMO.. Metroid and Zelda  




krory said:


> Classic Lara or new?



I honestly couldn't tell, but if it's a direct sequel then I assume it'll be classic?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> *Sony* or Nintendo have it in the bag now.
> 
> There is no way they both could possibly do worse than Microsoft.



Oh, Fiona. You're cool and all but no one's perfect.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

The thread has not disappointed so far though 

My roommate is sitting next to me watching it and even typed a couple of posts while I was grabbing lunch

He was rolling at Krory's reaction to Tomb raider


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Demon Eyes Mitsunari said:


> btw
> 
> Khris



Yup..


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, Fiona. You're cool and all but no one's perfect.



I am confused as to what you mean by this post


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

could anyone plz list the gamers they showed at MS' conference PLZ???


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> ....
> 
> Well then.
> 
> Sony is gonna stomp this year, I'm so sorry.


I don't see their conference being any better, unfortunately. Not that Microsoft's was exactly bad, I'm just a tough buy.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

should I sleep and wake up for sony?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

For those going to bed.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I am confused as to what you mean by this post



He was basically being a hater. 

Your post was fine and sexy.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> should I sleep and wake up for sony?



>Implying there's anything to wake up for


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> should I sleep and wake up for sony?



But you'll miss Ubisoft lulz


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> should I sleep and wake up for sony?



Duh


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I think this was my favorite thing from the conference.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmu_TRs-esk[/YOUTUBE]

Because of the amount of, "aww, this looks cute and fun." I felt in the beginning.

And then that fucking arm nudge happened.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> I am confused as to what you mean by this post



Everything will be made clear when you see Sony's conference.

I love a night at the movies!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, Donte lookalike or not. I LOVE that this Kamiya is making an Xbone exclusive. LOVE IT.
> 
> This is the shit they would never fucking imagine at all in their lives since they have this retarded impression that Kamiya gives a shit about console wars and that he's not going to ANY company that's willing to offer him money to make games.
> 
> ...



I know next to nothing about the game and I want to be hopeful with it being Remedy but I'm still hurt at no Alan Wake 2. But perhaps there was just nothing to show of it, we've heard nothing about its development since then. Which is unfortunate. Not to mention, Remedy is a very slow working team and don't have many people like these bigger developers.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh right, I forgot, I gotta watch Ubisoft for the 4-player co-op AC.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Nintendo can still take this IMO.. Metroid and Zelda



last Zelda wasn't very good why will the win if the showed the next one?

Microsoft presser was good but  I didn't see anything to be excited about but fable legends looks like a good game.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Everything will be made clear when you see Sony's conference.
> 
> I love a night at the movies!



You mean when Sony shows games that people actually wanna play that aren't named Halo?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

The after show is damn good


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I don't see their conference being any better, unfortunately. Not that Microsoft's was exactly bad, I'm just a tough buy.



Then, as much as I love you, there is much you have to learn. Come see me when this is all over.

Don't mind me BTW. Feel like being a fanboy. Enhances the whole experience... Vodka and Red Bull, that sort of thing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> You mean when Sony shows games that people actually wanna play that aren't named Halo?



If by play you mean "Press Play button". 

DAVID CAGE, REVOLUTIONARY GEEENUZ


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

If there's a new Metroid from Nintendo...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I think this was my favorite thing from the conference.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmu_TRs-esk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Oh no.. The motherly figure dies??? 

Man.. I want this game so bad..


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> last Zelda wasn't very good why will the win if the showed the next one?
> 
> Microsoft presser was good but  I didn't see anything to be excited about but fable legends looks like a good game.



The last zelda gamr was fucking awesome and one several goty awards ;P


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> *last Zelda wasn't very good* why will the win if the showed the next one?
> 
> Microsoft presser was good but  I didn't see anything to be excited about but fable legends looks like a good game.



Link Between worlds wasn't good?


GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE...


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> So, every conference in every E3 in history?
> 
> Are you new here or something?




not at all, sis

from what I remember, there have been several bops over the last ten or so years


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> You mean when Sony shows games that people actually wanna play that aren't named Halo?



What, you don't want to experience Master Chief's midlife crisis at a silky smooth 60 fps? 

Gaming is truly dead.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously though, they'll have Project Beast going for them and the rest is movies.


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 9, 2014)

Need to catch up now, fell asleep during Microsofts conference.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> should I sleep and wake up for sony?



Fuck sleep.

This is a one time of the year thing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

chances of a Metroid game tomorrow?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

and it seems like only white dudes play and/or make games


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Link Between worlds wasn't good?
> 
> 
> GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY FACE...



we are talking about consoles here no handhelds. I meant skyward sword.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Indie exclusive games isn't a very fair practice


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> chances of a Metroid game tomorrow?



There's a higher chance of a new Metroid game than HL-3 being revealed.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Skyward Sword was leagues beyond that Twilight Princess shit.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Phil Spencer with the multiple wardrobe changes. xD


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

half-life 3 will be revealed once the compendium prize pool reaches 15 million.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> I wasn't talking about the last Zelda game. I was talking about the other last Zelda game!



Skyward Sword might have been mediocre but you goofed gloriously bad.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Can we be a little more specific with "new Metroid game"? 

There will eventually be a new Metroid game. That won't be the shock. Nintendo doesn't do new franchises, we know that. 

We should be saying "I want a new Metroid _____ game from _____ Studios and never from _____ again. Ever."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> we are talking about consoles here no handhelds. I meant skyward sword.



I didn't play that one so I can't judge.. But a possible Zelda game is always a sight to see..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

My gut tells me that the Metroid game tomorrow is going to be a Metroid Prime.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

So, did anything else happen during the last 5 minutes of Microsoft? I had to eat dinner.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

> "Kinnect is critical to our long term success"


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Skyward Sword might have been mediocre but you goofed gloriously bad.



when was the last Zelda console game that lived to its hype? skyward word? twilight princess? windwaker? yeah.....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

So let's be honest for a minute, that functionality in the Halo collection is actually a very neat idea.. Wish they did something like that with the other HD collections instead of just hd remastering..


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel Sony press conference is gonna suck. 

No FF or KH3. 


At this rate we can only hope Nintendo delivers.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Then, as much as I love you, there is much you have to learn. Come see me when this is all over.


If they show new TLG footage with gameplay, then I may concede that you are right. Maybe. Zelda is still the best series of all time, so Zelda U can trump even them showing TLG. I give TLG a .00001% chance of showing.



> Don't mind me BTW. Feel like being a fanboy. Enhances the whole experience... Vodka and Red Bull, that sort of thing.


I'll be in Nintendo fanboy mode tomorrow...I put on my Skull Kid set in anticipation... and in hope that it will increase the chances of MM3D


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Pringles said:


> I feel Sony press conference is gonna suck.
> 
> No FF or KH3.
> 
> ...



> No KH3/FF = no good

_BAKA_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> when was the last Zelda console game that lived to its hype? skyward word? twilight princess? windwaker? yeah.....



Why are you acting like handhelds don't matter. LBW is quality..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> when was the last Zelda console game that lived to its hype? skyward word? twilight princess? windwaker? yeah.....



**If I keep ignoring A Link Between Worlds, maybe they will too!**


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

A Metroid for 3DS and I'll buy the system like yesterday.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking forward to Persona 5 stuff.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Only Shit ATM

DAMMIT PETE, GIMME FALLOUT OR DOOM!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirror's Edge and Dragon Age soon.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> half-life 3 will be revealed once the compendium prize pool reaches 15 million.



Nah.  We're going to see it at Sony's conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

They're talking about the Conker thing with Project Spark.

Apparently they're releasing the assets for Conker?

So you can make your own Conker game?


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **If I keep ignoring A Link Between Worlds, maybe they will too!**



yeah cause a link between worlds is a console Zelda


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Only way Sony can win if they have Telltale.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

It doesn't if it's a handheld, it's really that good..


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Struggling to stay awake


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> They're talking about the Conker thing with Project Spark.
> 
> Apparently they're releasing the assets for Conker?
> 
> So you can make your own Conker game?



They said that in the trailer/conference, but everyone was too busy being an idiot.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Well let's see what EA games for us.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> They said that in the trailer/conference, but everyone was too busy being an idiot.



That's my secret, Krory.

I'm always an idiot.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> when was the last Zelda console game that lived to its hype? skyward word? twilight princess? windwaker? yeah.....


Define "lived up to its hype". All three of those were at the least good games. Windwaker was an excellent game, top 5 in the series. TP was a good game but a bad Zelda. Skyward Sword I haven't played too much of yet but I have little doubt that its at least above average, as console Zelda's always have been...not counting Zelda II.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> They're talking about the Conker thing with Project Spark.
> 
> Apparently they're releasing the assets for Conker?
> 
> So you can make your own Conker game?



JUST WHAT EVERY CONKER FAN WANTED!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Why are you acting like handhelds don't matter. LBW is quality..



next Zelda will be for wii u not 3DS  and since the vita is dead I don't judge e3 showing based on handhelds since Nintendo has a monopoly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Sunset Overdrive during night play looks fuck good..


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh Hey


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

"You get a pass! And you get a pass! Everybody gets a pass!"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> next Zelda will be for wii u not 3DS  and since the vita is dead I don't judge e3 showing based on handhelds since Nintendo has a monopoly.



But we're talking about the quality of Zelda games.. If the same guys that worked on LBW will work on the WiiU one chances are that it'll be at least decent... 

Your argument was baseless from the get go..


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

valve will never show anything on any of the big 3 pressers. they don't care much about console anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> next Zelda will be for wii u not 3DS  and *since the vita is dead I don't judge e3 showing based on handhelds since Nintendo has a monopoly*.



wtf? who fault is that?


----------



## Fenrir (Jun 9, 2014)

Keollyn said:


> A Metroid for 3DS and I'll buy the system like yesterday.



My joy would be so real


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Geoff, slick as always


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> wtf? who fault is that?



Dio Brando's.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

A new Advance Wars for 3DS will make me buy a 3DS right now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

When do we have EA starting? 15 minutes or 45?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> valve will never show anything on any of the big 3 pressers. they don't care much about console anymore.



Don't shit on my hopes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> When do we have EA starting? 15 minutes or 45?



12 minutes to go.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

can anyone plz list all the games they showed so far??

come on this is the third time I ask this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> When do we have EA starting? 15 minutes or 45?



10 minutes.. Not too excited.. Last EA game I bought was Dante's Inferno


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> When do we have EA starting? 15 minutes or 45?



12 minutes from now.

Which reminds me.



Patchouli said:


> *E3 2014 Streams
> EA Conference starts in 10 minutes*


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> can anyone plz list all the games they showed so far??
> 
> come on this is the third time I ask this.



Blatantly stolen from /v/



> So your thoughts /v/?
> 
> 
> Shown, in order :
> ...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait for more Mirror's Edge and Dragon Age: Inquisition.

If they show Amy Hennig's Star Wars game, I'll probably jizz, too.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

but Star Wars


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2014)

Do not tease my fervent love of Rival Schools and Power Stone you assholes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am not watching so.. I am going to be lurking around this thread with you guys reactions.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> can anyone plz list all the games they showed so far??
> 
> come on this is the third time I ask this.



New COD
Sunset Overdrive
Forza
The Division
AC: Unity
Obi
Indie Games
Scalebound (Platinum Games)
Tomb Raider sequel 
Killer Instinct Season 2
Halo Collection
Project Spark

I think that's all, maybe I am missing something? 

EDIT: Ninja'd by Patchoulli



Taleran said:


> Do not tease my fervent love of Rival Schools and Power Stone you assholes.



Why do you do this Capcom?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Blatantly stolen from /v/



finally someone who answers

Thanks bud


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  4s
Conker in Project Spark is the prime example of how Microsoft have handled Rare. You want a new Conker game? MAKE IT YOURSELF!


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Don't shit on my hopes.



go download dota 2 and support the compendium  once the prize pool reaches 15 million gabeN  will come out on ti4 grand finals and announce LF3 and HL3 after passing the aegis,you heard it here first.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Sony or Nintendo have it in the bag now.
> 
> There is no way they both could possibly do worse than Microsoft.



Yeah. 

Microsoft had an "ok" conference but it wasn't "OMFG AMAZING HOLY SHIT". It was a B- conference. I like that they've had a better conference than last year but this one was pretty safe. Like, really really safe. They had some nice stuff but it's what we expected. 

Ok but nothing earth-shattering. 

Sony's going to kill tonight. They're going to do the Playstation Now rollout, Uncharted 4, multiple remasters, a lot of stuff. 

They'll take the crown I'm sure.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm back            .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm watching EA's conference for Mirror's Edge and Mass Effect 4.

I just if the latter is announced, I hope it's more like Mass Effect 1 and less like...How to describe it...Less shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Not Reggie Fils-Aime ‏@Reggie_NOA  4s
> Conker in Project Spark is the prime example of how Microsoft have handled Rare. You want a new Conker game? MAKE IT YOURSELF!



Ouch


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

My DNS dies right before EA conference.

Good sign, no?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

GUUUUUYS

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UhbgNCwW3Q[/youtube]


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Hoping for Sony "remastering" games
>Shitting on Microsoft for doing it


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft had a Ok conference, C+ or a B- IMO.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Ouch



What, you'd rather Microsoft make it?


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Hoping for Sony "remastering" games
> >Shitting on Microsoft for doing it



Its like people have favorite old games they want to see come back that are different from other peoples choices.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Have Insomniac make a Conker game.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> What, you'd rather Microsoft make it?



Or RARE???


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Microsoft had an "ok" conference but it wasn't "OMFG AMAZING HOLY SHIT". It was a B- conference. I like that they've had a better conference than last year but this one was pretty safe. Like, really really safe. They had some nice stuff but it's what we expected.
> 
> ...



I can be excited for uncharted and project beast but if they show driveclub, the order, and other first party shit that we have seen last year they can go fuck themselves.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Do not tease my fervent love of Rival Schools and Power Stone you assholes.



Too heartless


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait for Mass Effect 4.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

What happened to Rare?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

5 minutes.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

It's a shame to see how far Rare has fallen.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Please EA more gameplay and less trailers.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> What happened to Rare?



Microsoft happened.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> What happened to Rare?



Kinect


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

YO CONKER IS IN THIS FUCKING PROJECT SPARK SHIT BECAUSE A FAN ASKED PHIL SPENCER AND HE OBLIGED.

THESE MOTHERFUCKERS ARE LISTENING TO US.

THROUGH THE KINECT..

AND THEIR AWESOME FEEDBACK WEBSITE


IM GETTING A BONE in 2018 CONFIRMED!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Pringles said:


> Please EA more gameplay and less trailers.



Battlefield Hardline demo.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I still hope for a new Banjo game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> What, you'd rather Microsoft make it?



But Conker Kinnect


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Can't wait for Mass Effect 4.



Can't tell if poorly portrayed sarcasm or hypocrisy.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I still hope for a new Banjo game.



Just wait for Rare Holiday card


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Tretton should say his favorite memory at Sony was leading everyone on about _The Last Guardian_ existing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

EA time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Mister Tretton is snuggle-able


----------



## Taleran (Jun 9, 2014)

Why do people want old rare games from rare when NONE of the people who made the games you like still work there.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

EA stream should be starting any minute now. :3


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Star Wars already 

Battlefront time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Star Wars games
>Not Amy Hennig's

Fuck you.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Battlefront is the only one that matters.



Taleran said:


> Why do people want old rare games from rare when NONE of the people who made the games you like still work there.



Because childhoods need to be crushed.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Starting with SW?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

seems like this gen will be mainly bringing in new IPs (finally) and reboots


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I still hope for a new Banjo game.



From Nintendo probably. We seen what MS  did with nuts and blots.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

No demo        ?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I want my SW Battlefront too


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

EA press conference is live now. 

Started with Star Wars Battlefront 2015.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

See more Spring 2015.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

See more spring 2015


:ho


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

I wanna see more now, not Spring 2015.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like I'm just gonna have to miss their conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>A dozen

I'll be counting, bitch.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Those fucking trolls


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

Taleran said:


> Why do people want old rare games from rare when NONE of the people who made the games you like still work there.



Is this true?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

All these pretty words


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> Is this true?



Unfortunately.

But maybe the old team will make their own studio and make a banjo-clone.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Dragon Age again.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Well. I'm done till Sony's conference is up.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

So tired from work.

Dragon Age and 2 Bioware reveals.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

DRAGON AAAAAAAAAAAAGE

FUCK YES


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Jim Sterling ‏@JimSterling  30s
Haha a man from EA just said they're committed to putting players first hahahaha aha hahahahaha. #E3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

What the fuck    .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

is that an electric cello??


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

What the...why bring a musician onto the stage?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat live music


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat spectacle.

Live instruments.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

God just get to Battlefront


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Please be good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I mean, don't get me wrong, the music is nice.

But the way she got rolled out onto the stage like that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

And announce a demo.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Already better than the Microsoft conference.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

not gonna lie... this presentation is pretty cool


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Dat spectacle.
> 
> Live instruments.


You mean "Live instrument"


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> God just get to Battlefront



They already showed it.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

game looks lame. NEXT


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*SHOW ME MOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORE*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Did he just say "all the feels"?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Leggo my cello


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

"All the feels"


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> They already showed it.


WHAT


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

> all the feels



this unfunny asshole


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Did he just say "all the feels"?





Reyes said:


> "All the feels"


I thought he said fields


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

DEMO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>About to see

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

fuck yes gameplay.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

is this skyrim or what?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

i don't wanna see games for fat neckbeards


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> is this skyrim or what?



We just need more open world stuff.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> I thought he said fields



They show some early in game stuff, they could show more later though.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Poor Twitch.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Body part health bars, O YA


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

that pretty fire


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Show me Iron Bull.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> They show some early in game stuff, they could show more later though.


wtf. They usually save the best for last


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

looks nice, but I'm not into DA..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ugh, the Twitch stream sucks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That _is_ very pretty fire.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

JESUS CHRIST I WANT IT NOW


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

Game looks great


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Why don't they jsut make a AAA GOT game so people care


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Bioware still has it


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Why don't they jsut make a AAA GOT game so people care



GoT game?  Eh...


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This game doesn't excite  excite. Witcher 3 ftw


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

>black female wizard 

DROPPED


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

IS THAT MASS EFFECT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

MASS EFFECT MUSIC!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

DEAR GOD JUST GIVE IT TO ME


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Mass Effect tiem.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

MASS EFFECTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

KYAAAAAAAA~


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> GoT game?  Eh...


Preet doesn't like it. Confirmed 10 million copies sold first 24 hours


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>GoT game

They are. Telltale.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Game looks pretty.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Mass Effect Contact 

Krogen :33


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck you Twitch

Fuck you and your crashes just when I heard Mass Effect music!


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

MASS EFFECT YES


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*THAT KROGAN*


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit  

Mass effect


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*NEW IP FROM BIOWARE*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku, GoT would only work as a strategy game and even then it would probably suck.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

Mass Effect. Do want


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn that all 

Sims 4


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Based on this trailer.. This'll probably be released in 2016 or something..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, I'm excited for Mass Effect again.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>Manage to get back on
>Sims

Fuck my life.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*SHOW ME MORE I WANT EVERYTHIN YOU HAVE*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, Sims.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

thanks for showing us fucking nothing


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

*sims*

*only females scream*


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

oh yea Sim 4


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah, here's not not-at-all-guilty pleasure.


----------



## steveht93 (Jun 9, 2014)

am I missing out on something?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Epic Bioware video to fucking Sims 



My fucking sides.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

>Obongo Sims character

oh god


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Suzuku, GoT would only work as a strategy game and even then it would probably suck.



Fuck you, the Telltale GoT game is going to be amazing.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Sims


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Was that Obama on the Sim Creation Menu?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

That music  it really made mining in ME 2 bearable.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Sims 4: Now you can create a slutty grandma


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Keep that false hope alive, Krory.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Man fuck this bullshit


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Get on with it!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I wonder if this Sims will be always online like Sim City.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

I changed the Channel. 

I refuse to listen to anything regarding the sims. 

Its unbearable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Keep that false hope alive, Krory.



>Trash talking Telltale

What are youe ven doing here?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS CONFERENCE IS SHIT BOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Sims now with more facial features and expressions.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I can only hope this takes a Chinman turn.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait so you fucking tease us with Battlefront and then tease us with Mass Effect and then move on to a long dumb ass Sims presentation? 

I cannot  hard enough


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

What...the...fuck...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Stop this already


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Telltale is garbage, just accept it Krory. 

Fuck off with this Sims stuff.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

GO AWAY LANDWHALE


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Man some people are straight-up retarded.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>Dies of laughter

Jesus fuck.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

People actually clapped for that shit?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

I THOUGHT IT WAS OVER WHEN SHE LEFT

FUCK


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

awful tbh


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> People actually clapped for that shit?



They are getting paid for it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Either I'm a racist asshole.

Or Kim Jong Un just got ate by a plant.

BRUCE LEE?!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh, Not really into sims


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

BRUCE LEE??


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Lee...wat.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't fuck with Bruce Lee, EA. Please fucking stop


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Ufc I guess


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Sports


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

BRUCE          LEE


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh shit what is this Bruce Lee shit


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

This showed me nothing.

No UI, no examples of how much the emotions alter the gameplay, just more fan-fic-y prerecorded stuff.  Disappointing.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Sims: The game where mods ARE a requirement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Lee..


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

People...........................clapped? 

The fuck? 

Did EA pay them?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Lee in UFC....


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I was right hahaha


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

UGH BRUCE LEE IN UFC WTF COME ON


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>EA conference
>People surprised at EA games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

wait.. UFC? Ehhhh


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This is just ridiculous.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Eat a dick you Dana White looking midget fuck


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Lee getting pwned?

only because EA


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Welp EA lost. 

Changing the channel 

The only two good things they had to show they showed first and now they are just showing the usual crappy games.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Just show mirror edge 2 already.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait to kick the shit out of GSP with Bruce Lee


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Qb0BI6huwzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahahaha, fuck this UFC shit.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Pringles said:


> Just show mirror edge 2 already.



people still care about this?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Hockey? Passsss


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

SHOW NBA2K15 ALREADY


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

NHL


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

let me guess

>UFC
>NHL
>NFL
>FIFA


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

NHL games are fun to play


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I kinda want a hockey vs monsters game.

Like Space Jam on ice.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Bruce Lee knocked that guy the fuck out 

Mass Effect only in early prototype. 

And no trailer for it or Battlefront. 

Jesus Christ, EA. You suck.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Views in this thread dropping rapidly


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I kinda want a hockey vs monsters game.
> 
> Like Space Jam on ice.



You're looking for Mutant League on the Sega Genesis. That shit was great.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Views in this thread dropping rapidly



Sports time what did you expect.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Views in this thread dropping rapidly



They'll be that way for the EA and Ubisoft conferences.

Will probably rebound for the Sony one.

And the Nintendo direct.

I assume they're doing a Nintendo direct.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Nope NFS


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Another Need for speed?


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

guys anyone has a summary of actual gameplay trailers? just got back home 

only thing interesting I have seen was the Division


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> You're looking for Mutant League on the Sega Genesis. That shit was great.



Will actually check this out.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

NBA. 2K. 15. 

SHOW IT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Race game from Criteron Games.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Shut up EA, you killed Criterion


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

what the fuck is this


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

wait are they gonna make a flight racing game?


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

Fake?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy fuck.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

New IP racing game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

HELICOPTER RACING!

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

HiroshiSenju, that's a fake Twitter account.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

nope nope

mecha marathon


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> Fake?



It's not really him.

But that account has been consistently funny for years.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> people still care about this?



Of course people still care,. :


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This game


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This game is going to be mediocre.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, man. I forgot about that guy.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't wait for that Criterion game. wow


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Sports again


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Shut up EA, you killed Criterion



And now you shat on its grave..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

God, EA is so fucking boring.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Golf? That'll really get the crowd riled up


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*YES! GOLF GAME!*


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Please space golf.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

wait, EA sports made golf games before?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Golf....time to go check my mail.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Golf  really


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I want Burnout back


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Criterion shows a new game. Doesn't tell us what it's called.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

what is

>NBA 2k15
>Madden 15

THESE ARE THE ONLY THINGS THAT MATTER YOU STILL HAVE TO SHOW EA. STOP BEING A SHIT.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe in the first like six minutes, EA basically killed anything Sony could have planned.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

HOLY SHIT GOLF 

GET HYPED.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

Durr Madden 



Patchouli said:


> It's not really him.
> 
> But that account has been consistently funny for years.





Dream said:


> HiroshiSenju, that's a fake Twitter account.



I figured, but since I don't use twitter, I know fuck all about the prominent fake accounts.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

steveht93 said:


> we are talking about consoles here no handhelds. I meant skyward sword.


SKyward sword was great too you little shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>Fantasy courses

Oh my god space golf may be a thing


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>HIT OVER A BATTLESHIP

YESSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

blakstealth said:


> Can't wait for that Criterion game. wow



Same Here     .


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

FINALLY


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Maydon 15th edition.


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice madden time. I think I have gotten ever madden game since 99


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

More sports games.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

looking at virtual booty in NFL

so much excitement


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7IxFtVuZwg[/youtube]

This TOTALLY looks like this


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

They should have had these features for years


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Hopefully they add features to Madden instead of taking away


----------



## Gabe (Jun 9, 2014)

Graphics look good


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Actual changes and improvements?

In my Madden? I think they're bluffing.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Emotion of football

You mean boredom?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey Mean Joe Green


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'S GOING TO BE A FIGHT...

...TO LIKE THIS GAME.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

DEFENSE DEFENSE DEFENSE


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my God. Who. The hell. Cares.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

What I'm going to do is not going to get this game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

THEY ACTUALLY SHOWED A JAG


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Are they really narrating a Madden's trailer like it's fucking Lord of the Rings or something?


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Madden looked pretty disappointing. EA is blowing it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait a moba?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

wait, did they say mobile?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>MOBA

Oh Jesus Christ.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Moba...meh.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

So...............

Its League of Legends?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

STOP SHOWING THIS NERD SHIT

NBA 2k15. NAO.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

EA is making a MOBA? Everyone who wants to play a MOBA already plays LoL or Dota.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>MOBA with a plot

I don't believe it.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

what is this dawngate?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

It's Mobile MOBA


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> EA is making a MOBA? Everyone who wants to play a MOBA already plays LoL or Dota.



Both of those games suck though, so let's see if something new is decent.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin, something that will be dead on arrival.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, wow. EA wanting a piece of the MOBA pie.

"We're making cool characters that players can identify with"

Yeah, I like to see myself as a cool hip dinosaur with spikes coming out of my shell because I'm hardcore like that.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirror Edge might be the last game they show.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK NO ONE CARES

I JUST WANT 2k15


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are they really narrating a Madden's trailer like it's fucking Lord of the Rings or something?



I guess you don't watch a lot of US Football.

that romanticize the shit out of the game all the time. Watching video packages focusing on the Superbowl is like watching a primetime special on HBO or something.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I knew Dawngate sounded familiar.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VuqEiNjx5L0[/YOUTUBE]




Here's to hoping EA doesn't pull all kinds of microtransaction bullsh- PFFHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirror Edge time.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit, this guy is a fucking Ventrue from Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines.


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

There you go Mirror's Edge fans


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

mirror's edge


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirror's Edge 2


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

ME2    .


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Here I am hoping Sunset Overdrive also gets a PC announcement.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

It's like he's threatening us with showing more games


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

ANd SMH I didnt even realize EA's Conference started >__>


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Mirrors Edge!!


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

wait was the previous mirror's edge also made by dice?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

YES MIRROR"S EDGE

HYPED


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Time for Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Fairly similar to the ME and BF trailers..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaitou, you haven't missed anything worthwhile.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow I came back at the right time


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ this looks awesome


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Fifa time                 .


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Fairly similar to the ME and BF trailers..



Yeah it's fucking bare bones


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Knew it.. No release date..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, football is the best.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

sports again? ugh


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

"Ugh, finally, that Mirror's Edge shit is over. Back to sports!"
 -No one


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

HiroshiSenju said:


> There you go Mirror's Edge fans



I really liked seeing a bunch of nothing. EA wouldn't like to actually show something with potential.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Will they also lay down and cry every time they make contact with other players?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Kaitou, you haven't missed anything worthwhile.



Good to know.


And lol it seems like it; lol FIFA 15.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

PLAYERS NOW HAVE MEMORIES


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

SOCCER!!???? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

NBA. 2K. 15. 

WHY ARE THEY TORCHERING ME


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

These fuckers better improve my finesse shots


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

at least its fifa and not some murican sport


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

They should make a Haikyuu!! video game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Still a PES player


----------



## HiroshiSenju (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> *SOCCER*!!???? BOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> NBA. 2K. 15.
> 
> WHY ARE THEY TORCHERING ME



I think you mean football


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

no one gives a shit about soccer

BASKETBALL. FUCK COME ON


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish to feel the physicality of those balls.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

#FeelFifa #Feelfa15


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris forever repping PES  

It's dead bro


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

FOOTBALL

IS THE GREATEST

THE FUCKING GREATEST DRAMA

ON THIS PLANET OF EARTH

Meanwhile on the real world:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Shit.. Might finally convert this year..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

In all seriousness: this Fairy Tail approach to FIFA is brilliant. I expect the fans to love it.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS IS MORE THEN A GAME THIS IS FOOTBALL


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

We live for these moments
WE ARE THESE MOMENTS
THIS IS MORE THAN A GAME.
THIS IS *FOOTBALL.*


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Why is EA failing so hard


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Hardline time, after all the leaks.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus, I just cannot.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Khris forever repping PES
> 
> It's dead bro



Yeah.. Fucking atmosphere is pussy good..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona, because it sucks.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCK SOCCER

COME ONE NBA 2K


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

HAHAHAHA, DID ANYONE SEE THE PEOPLE SITTING ON THE BENCHES WITH THEIR BACKS TURNED IN THE MIDDLE OF THAT TRAILER?!

GREATEST DRAMA ON EARTH.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

>tfw there's supposed to be an hour and 15 minutes left of EA

Fucking kill me, please.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

More sports? EA started out so strong now it just got lame.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> In all seriousness: this emotional approach to FIFA is brilliant. I expect the fans to love it.



Especially with the World Cup this year.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

That one chick going mad for Hardline.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

BF4 reskinned..


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, fuck all, the livestream won't play on my phone.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >tfw there's supposed to be an hour and 15 minutes left of EA
> 
> Fucking kill me, please.



glad I am not watching.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> FUCK SOCCER
> 
> COME ONE NBA 2K


I would fucking die laughing if they don't end up showing it at all.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Who wants 'to be in the war in the streets', lol.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

BF milking.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Counter-Strike on steroids?  I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >tfw there's supposed to be an hour and 15 minutes left of EA
> 
> Fucking kill me, please.



maybe they will go back to Bioware


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Well, fuck all, the livestream won't play on my phone.



I can wholeheartedly say, you're not missing anything.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

new BF

not sure if COD and BF are becoming hipster or Acti/EA are getting out of ideas


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin, definitely lame.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Mutiplayer demo.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks so stupid.......


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

It's a normal day in LA, then all the sudden - screenshots.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> glad I am not watching.





Reyes said:


> maybe they will go back to Bioware



I feel physically ill.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Was that Dead Space for like half a second.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> I would fucking die laughing if they don't end up showing it at all.


WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT? DO  YOU ENJOY WATCHING PEOPLE SUFFER??

FUCK YOU


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

new BF

>GTA V clone in fps mode


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

show us gameplay please


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

ITS COPS AND ROBBERS FOR BATTLEFIELD. 

WHAT ARE YOU EVEN DOING EA


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Was that Dead Space for like half a second.



It was.

Unsure if it was a scene from an old game, or a quick look at a new one.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona, failing to become Counter Strike on steroids.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

E3 starts already?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

3 bullets, car explodes


wat?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Another generic FPS. NO ONE GIVES A SHIT


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wonder if they will show off the Visceral Star Wars game.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

Why can't they just show 2k15 so I can stop watching this atrocity


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper, E3 starts tomorrow but several conferences are today.  You missed the Microsoft one.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> E3 starts already?



Yep.

Microsoft did their conference a few hours ago. Now EA is doing theirs. I believe Ubisoft is up next, then Sony after. Unsure when Nintendo does their direct thing.

Check my sig for a stream, it's live now. :3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> Why can't they just show 2k15 so I can stop watching this atrocity



Cuz this isn't 2K?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This is in the do not buy category.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Would love to get on the Beta to this.

And apparently this is the PS4 version.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2014)

I can't believe I'm staying up late for this shite.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

I cant even put into words how completely ridiculous this is


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Yep.
> 
> Microsoft did their conference a few hours ago. Now EA is doing theirs. I believe Ubisoft is up next, then Sony after. Unsure when Nintendo does their direct thing.
> 
> Check my sig for a stream, it's live now. :3



Tendawgs' direct is tomorrow


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU HAVE THE LOOT

-_-


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS JUST IN

BANK ROBBERY GOES WRONG AS CITY IS COMPLETELY LEVELED.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Something tells me, that this will be buggy too


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Bat            .


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

boring tbh


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Unpopular opinion time: This actually looks neat.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>Commit huge act of terrorism that will make you a fugitive for life
>But it's okay because you HAVE THE LOOT!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

SMH Same old same old


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

wait did I just hear DON'T TAZE ME BRO


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> WHY WOULD YOU DO THAT? DO  YOU ENJOY WATCHING PEOPLE SUFFER??
> 
> FUCK YOU





Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> E3 starts already?


The convention starts tomorrow.

How many more minutes of this game do I have to watch? Please make it stop


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This isn't cops and robbers.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> THIS JUST IN
> 
> BANK ROBBERY GOES WRONG AS CITY IS COMPLETELY LEVELED.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, God! MAKE IT STOP!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

You Have the Loot


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona beat me to it.

This game is ridiculous, and not in a good way.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Unpopular opinion time: This actually looks neat.



Same here, although it's a bit ridiculous they are doing THIS much damage for a heist.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Deaf Ninja Reaper, E3 starts tomorrow but several conferences are today.  You missed the Microsoft one.



Appreciated.

Well, couldn't care less about Microsoft one. .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

WHO PULLS A CHUTE 3 FEET FROM THE GROUND AND LIVES.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Did he just pull a fucking parachute 10 feet above the ground?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

at least its a spin off game, not BF5


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

BUSTED!

YOU'RE GOING TO SPEND 2 WHOLE MONTHS IN THE SLAMMER FOR THIS, BAD BOY.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

If yorue a gamer like me....you dont wanna watch games, you wanna games


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

That chick squealing for this got paid


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Beta today?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Battlefield Beta        .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

launching another beta?


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

EA fucking sucks


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

So much violence

And coming from someone from this generation that's saying something


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

I like how EA wants to convince us that there's actually shrieking banshees on stage that go completely nuts over a fucking Battlefield game.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Getting that beta right now.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>1080p & 60 fps

Hmmm.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Implying someone didn't play this already


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Same here, although it's a bit ridiculous they are doing THIS much damage for a heist.



Yeah, that's pretty dumb.

I'm gonna chalk it up to big dumb action movie logic.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>Steaming from the roof

Why.jpg


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Won't last long? What kind of **** idea is that?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Waste time of space and time


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> >1080p & 60 fps
> 
> Hmmm.



lacks substance though..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank god that its over.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait it's over already?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

THATS IT?

EA


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Welp

No NBA


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Suzuku said:


> EA fucking sucks


THEY DIDN'T SHOW IT HAHAHAHAHA

EA fucking wins. That was so bad it was actually funny


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Hardline BETA is live.

That feel when no PS4.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Wow.

That's it?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Some smoke ain't saving this


----------



## Furious George (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> I can wholeheartedly say, you're not missing anything.



Still wanted to see Sony. Balls.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Aaaaaaand EA is over.

I thought it was 2 hours long lol.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

I forgot EA doesn't distribute NBA 2k anymore


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Another disappointing conference.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

So...2 hours until Ubisoft conference?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Battlefield Hardline is going to be buggy, broken and glitchy as fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft was a million times better than EA.

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Suzuku (Jun 9, 2014)

E3 is going to be disappoint this year


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus christ I hope Sony and Ubisoft can pull this out of their ass


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> So...2 hours until Ubisoft conference?



Here's to hoping that it'll be the one to provide the laughs.


----------



## Mako (Jun 9, 2014)

I thought EA would've had a better line up than that. Lol well wow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Sports aside.. This conference was just a massive cock tease.. No dates set at all.. BF and Sims aren't good enough..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft's next but in two hours

>going back to playing RS


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

They're impressed by EA


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

EA press conference was garbage.

So much conceptual junk.
Sims 4 footage showed us absolutely nothing new.
Mirror's Edge just circle jerked around Faith's character.
Too much sports with no real new info except for with NFL
Bruce Lee.

Honestly, the only good part for me was Hardline.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

2 out of 10, EA.

That's the best I can do.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Just checked the schedule. Next thing is actually this.



> 2:30pm – Bethesda (Unannounced title)


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

I had dinner plans so I missed everything.

Can someone give me a very summarized version of whats happened so far?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

When is Ubisoft?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Just checked the schedule. Next thing is actually this.



Fallout 4 tiem.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

PSN is down


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I had dinner plans so I missed everything.
> 
> Can someone give me a very summarized version of whats happened so far?



Imagine taking all the disappointment that has ever occurred on this earth, and condensing it into an hour.

And Mass Effect 4 pre-pre-release footage.

That and Mirror's Edge 2 looks alright.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> When is Ubisoft?



6 PM EST       .


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Just checked the schedule. Next thing is actually this.



wait wait wait what

bethesda is next before Ubisoft's turn?

OMG THEZ FALLOUT 4 HYPE


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> When is Ubisoft?


2 hours from now.

Guess I'll have to stream Ubi's conference since Spike's coverage ends in an hour.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> PSN is down



No surprise there.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jun 9, 2014)

B+ for MS
C for EA mostly cause of DA:I and Battlefield


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> PSN is down



Feel my pain.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Fallout 4 tiem.



MAH BRUH

WE NUCLEAR NOW


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft next or what?

I want them to say only single two name - Jade and fuckin' Pey. No gameplay and details necessary.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> When is Ubisoft?





> 3:00pm ? Ubisoft 2014 E3 Media Briefing



3:00pm pacific time, 2 hours from now.

Bethesda's thing is in 1 hour and 30 minutes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I had dinner plans so I missed everything.
> 
> Can someone give me a very summarized version of whats happened so far?



Microsoft actually did decent enough. EA is still the crowning king of absolute shit, boring as hell conferences.

That's about it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Shirker said:


> Feel my pain.



I do        .


EA: 4/10 or D+, some cool stuff at the beginning but lost steam quickly.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Already posted.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Microsoft actually did decent enough. EA is still the crowning king of absolute shit, boring as hell conferences.
> 
> That's about it.



What was announced? Is there any website where I can watch the press conferences I've missed so far?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> 3:00pm pacific time, 2 hours from now.
> 
> Bethesda's thing is in 1 hour and 30 minutes.



so its the 30mins before ubi? 

Fallout 4


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> What was announced? Is there any website where I can watch the press conferences I've missed so far?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jun 9, 2014)

so just got off work, can anyone get a summary real quick on stuff, ill be looking but a quick summary would be nice and easy


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]2raKf54N0rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaz is hilarious.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Nevermind, gamespot has the previous conferences available.

So is Halo collection coming to PC or just shitbox?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Actually the Bethesda title is Battlecry, according to the Spike stream.

So, yeah. No Fallout.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Actually the Bethesda title is Battlecry, according to the Spike stream.
> 
> So, yeah. No Fallout.



nooooooooo


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I might miss the Ubisoft stuff. I am not driving today [tired of doing such]... damn it lol. Oh well


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> Nevermind, gamespot has the previous conferences available.
> 
> So is Halo collection coming to PC or just shitbox?



Just the shitbox.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm watching the Witcher 3 gameplay trailer now. Holy fucking shit this looks so good.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

So Ubisoft is in 2 hours right?

It's gonna be a while.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like my internet died at the right time.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]2raKf54N0rg[/YOUTUBE]



That guy 



Death-kun said:


> Actually the Bethesda title is Battlecry, according to the Spike stream.
> 
> So, yeah. No Fallout.



Fuck this Earth.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Naruto said:


> I'm watching the Witcher 3 gameplay trailer now. Holy fucking shit this looks so good.



Fdx, esqueci-me de te dizer.

T?O BOM.

PARECE T?O BOM.

FDX.

EST? T?O LINDO.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

SEN is busy


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fdx, esqueci-me de te dizer.
> 
> T?O BOM.
> 
> ...



Si, el juego se ve hermoso.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy showing off the Occulus Rift looks like such a fucking goon.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Actually the Bethesda title is Battlecry, according to the Spike stream.
> 
> So, yeah. No Fallout.



there's a crapload of Surprise Announces, and Todd Howard is the master of Poker face


also They want to slap his Master Chief Son for letting his bitch die



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Battlecry is the red herring.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> This guy showing off the Occulus Rift looks like such a fucking goon.



Where is this?

I need to see this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

But man, Phantom Dust.

Holy shit.

Why is Microsoft the only one that gives Yukio Futatsugi any work?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Gonna watch some youtube stuff for a while.

See you guys when Bethesda's thing starts. :33


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Where is this?
> 
> I need to see this.


They were showing it on Spike, but it's over now


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

I really need some of the Phantom Dust.  

Game looks good as well.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

You guys have fun during the You-be-soft and Sony Conferences.

I gotta go to work and shit.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> They were showing it on Spike, but it's over now



I see.

I guess I missed some laughs.


----------



## alekos23 (Jun 9, 2014)

sounds like a fun remake huh


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> But man, Phantom Dust.
> 
> Holy shit.
> 
> Why is Microsoft the only one that gives Yukio Futatsugi any work?



because they're the only ones desperately needing his work


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

A lot of people seem to be upset about the Dead Rising DLC. They think that Capcom is mocking them because of all the references to the IPs involved in it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

So for Sony we know they're going to have

- Playstation NOW Rollout
- Uncharted 4
- Project Beast

That in itself is great for their conference. I expect multiple remasters, extra surprises, Ed Boon mentioned MK and Sony some days ago so they'll be at the conference there. 

Can't wait.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay so far this is my list. 

Most lulzy - Battlefield Cops and Robbers Hardline

Most disappointing - Battlefront and ME4 tease 

Most excited for -  Dragon Age I guess 

Biggest Facepalm - Halo HD collection 12 SUPER DUPER DELUXE EDITION 2.0 Version 5


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So for Sony we know they're going to have
> 
> - Playstation NOW Rollout
> - Uncharted 4
> ...



Driveclub and Order 1886


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> So for Sony we know they're going to have
> 
> - Playstation NOW Rollout
> - Uncharted 4
> ...


If they even tease The Last Guardian it's over. They win.

They probably won't of course. But I can still dream


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> A lot of people seem to be upset about the Dead Rising DLC. They think that Capcom is mocking them because of all the references to the IPs involved in it.



It is a fucking mockery.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Scud said:


> If they even tease The Last Guardian it's over. They win.
> 
> Of course, they probably won't



That shit doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

lel at this salt tho..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Driveclub? man that game getting delayed is so bad right now because M$ has another Forza in their wings..


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I expect at least 2 new games announced. Fuck it 3


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

So far E3 has been

MS: Here are a bunch of games you can play on other superior systems
EA: Here are a bunch of games that you know we're developing but we're showing you how we're developing them


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> It is a fucking mockery.



I'm not really seeing it.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> That shit doesn't even exist anymore.


Sony has been very adamant that it is still in development.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> So far E3 has been
> 
> MS: Here are a bunch of games you can play on other superior systems
> EA: Here are a bunch of games that you know we're developing but we're showing you how we're developing them



More like 

MS - SEE HERE IS GAMES. SEE WE HAVE GAMES. SORTA. PLEASE BUY OUR SYSTEM  

EA - LETS SHOW YOU OUR BOMBSHELLS THAT AREN'T REALLY BOMBSHELLS FIRST and here is the other stuff


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Driveclub and Order 1886



Yeah those other 2 titles, should be nice. 





Scud said:


> If they even tease The Last Guardian it's over. They win.
> 
> They probably won't of course. But I can still dream



Seriously. 

Fact is that Microsoft came into their conference with a lot of unknown games. Not new titles, not sequels but unknown games. 

Sony's in the same boat probably.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> I'm not really seeing it.



Hmm let's recap. Showing characters from beloved franchises that Capcom are completely ignoring and leave to rot for entire generations yet they carry on advertising them as "our" favourite? All this is because they are trying to do COD numbers?


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2014)

Where can I view Sony conference live? Twitch has failed me during MS conference, need backup streams


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Guardian still in development


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Borderlands pre-sequel stuff


----------



## Shirker (Jun 9, 2014)

SionBarsod said:


> A lot of people seem to be upset about the Dead Rising DLC. They think that Capcom is mocking them because of all the references to the IPs involved in it.



This is legitimately hilarious.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Apparently there was supposed to be more of Mass Effect but its DA:I year.


----------



## Mako (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> So far E3 has been
> 
> MS: Here are a bunch of games you can play on other superior systems
> EA: Here are a bunch of games that you know we're developing but we're showing you how we're developing them



 Basically. I could've done more in my time besides watching the live streams.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

KOJIMA IS COMING


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Where can I view Sony conference live? Twitch has failed me during MS conference, need backup streams


The GameTrailers/Spike stream should be fine.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3jDZfREYppk[/YOUTUBE]

PC release.. YESSSSS 

Music is tight..


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

The Ubisoft Conference should up really soon.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Pain In The Ass said:


> Where can I view Sony conference live? Twitch has failed me during MS conference, need backup streams



Click Here For More Klonoa stuff


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

So guys did I miss anything important?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

EA's press conference really sucked. What the fuck was with announcing 390439040239 games and not even naming them?

Microsoft's was good, but definitely lacked that 'oh and one more thing moment'. I'd give EA's a D+ and Microsoft's a B to a B+. 

That Conker tease was fucking bull though. I was expecting a new bad fur day not a project spark cameo . I am just hoping that this is Microsoft testing the reactions to see if there is a demand.


----------



## SionBarsod (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Hmm let's recap. Showing characters from beloved franchises that Capcom are completely ignoring and leave to rot for entire generations yet they carry on advertising them as "our" favourite? All this is because they are trying to do COD numbers?



So basically they can't reference or talk about any old IPs they have just because they haven't had new games in a good while?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]3jDZfREYppk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> PC release.. YESSSSS
> 
> Music is tight..



I'm so hyped for this.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Bethesda's short conference is coming up in 10 minutes.

Ubisoft's is directly after with no time in between.

Grab yourselves a drink. :3

Also, check sig for streams. :33


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

If you are asking that then this argument is over. You clearly don't get it and I'm not gonna type an essay on my phone.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> So guys did I miss anything important?



Nope.  



Platinum said:


> That Conker tease was fucking bull though. I was expecting a new bad fur day not a project spark cameo . I am just hoping that this is Microsoft testing the reactions to see if there is a demand.



It's too much to hope for that.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey Preet how about you shut your negative fucking twat .

Conker is a really random fucking thing to just randomly pull out of the drawer so let me hope.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Unless Sony wows me with some amazing stuff coming out this year on PS4, I'll be buying myself an Xbox One for Christmas.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Kojima live and BETHESDA LIVE PRESS


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Hey Preet how about you shut your negative fucking twat .
> 
> Conker is a really random fucking thing to just randomly pull out of the drawer so let me hope.



It definitely is a bit random but I feel that they just looked at their franchises and picked something that they weren't going to do anything with.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Since Microsoft didn't wow me with some amazing stuff coming out this year on Xbone, I'll be buying myself an PS4 for Christmas.




Fixed that for you.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> It definitely is a bit random but I feel that they just looked at their franchises and picked something that they weren't going to do anything with.



Project Spark is a cutesy aesthetic, Conker is the exact opposite. So again shut your negative twat and let me dream .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Microsoft for me was a B/B+. Not omg amazing, but pretty good.

EA was godawful, D for them.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Bethesda time?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Actually I'm getting dangerously close into thinking of buying a gaming PC if Sony doesn't completely break my hype meter


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Project Spark is a cutesy aesthetic, Conker is the exact opposite. So again shut your negative twat and let me dream .



I'm all for letting people dream...just keep in mind that odds are that there will be no new Conkers game.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Can never go wrong with a good gaming PC.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Actually I'm getting dangerously close into thinking of buying a gaming PC if Sony doesn't completely break my hype meter



welcome to the famuri


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Fixed that for you.



>Microsoft actually has interesting things coming out this year
>PS4 purchase hinges on Project Beast, FFXV, KH3 + other weeb games, none of which will be out this year

Unfortunately for Sony, the PS3 is the main competitor to the PS4.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

i don't see this bethesda thing anywhere.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Can never go wrong with a good gaming PC.





Daftvirgin said:


> welcome to the famuri



Mustard Race 

I'll wait and see.. Maybe Uncharted 4 gameplay will surprise me..


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Check the Twitch stream. It might be on there

EDIT: Nevermind. I can't find it


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Bethesda where?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Also I like how no one told Suzuku in this thread that EA does NBA Live not 2K15 .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

On Twitch's stream.



> E3 Day 1 (6/9) - all times PDT
> Click here for a countdown timer for E3 2014 Day 1
> 
> 9:30am – Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing
> ...



But they're talking about the Witcher.

I see no mention of Bethesda anywhere.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah I was looking for it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I guess if anyone wants to see actual gameplay from the Witcher 3, they're playing it right now.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Maybe it was delayed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Just checked.. Destiny doesn't come out on PC.. Which is odd..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

come on where's the betty stream????


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Also I like how no one told Suzuku in this thread that EA does NBA Live not 2K15 .



Actually, I did..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Also I like how no one told Suzuku in this thread that EA does NBA Live not 2K15 .



It was a pretty big wtf for me but I just assumed that EA took the 2k15 name for itself.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Just checked.. Destiny doesn't come out on PC.. Which is odd..



Bungie doesn't like PC gaming.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Also I like how no one told Suzuku in this thread that EA does NBA Live not 2K15 .



Casual gamer you tend to let them stew


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Bungie doesn't like PC gaming.



I see.. Too bad then..


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny has every single ounce of my Hype. 

I need it in my veins. 

I need it like my lungs need oxygen. 

I am buying a PS4 solely for Destiny. Everything else is just a bonus.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

so wtf where's the betty conference?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

So...I guess the Bethesda stream isn't happening.

Bethesda's twitch channel has nothing. The main twitch channel is showing Witcher. 

Maybe they ran into technical difficulties or something?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol Pachter who listens to this guy


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

Like I say every year

I will cry if Onimusha is announced

does capcom have its own thing?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Jon Snow said:


> Like I say every year
> 
> I will cry if Onimusha is announced
> 
> does capcom have its own thing?



We shall continue to fight the good fight. I'm not giving up


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft and bethesda didn't started yet, im watching on Spike and Gamespot

13 min until both 2


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm afraid they'll fuck it up even if it is announced tho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Capcom are so fucked they only release 2-3 games a year.. Chances of Onimusha being one of those are really slim..

Unless it's for mobile


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Who is Patcher and why is he such an idiot?


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking forward to Ubisoft's conference.

I want at least one other artsy fartsy game like CoL, R6 Patriots and Comet news and I will be happy. Only way Ubisoft can do worse than EA is if they bring Mr Caffeine back and team him with a disinterested Joel McHale.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

> E3 Day 1 (6/9) - all times PDT
> Click here for a countdown timer for E3 2014 Day 1
> 
> 9:30am – Xbox E3 2014 Media Briefing
> ...





> E3 Day 2 (6/10) - all times PDT
> Click here for a countdown timer for E3 2014 Day 2
> 
> 9:00am – Nintendo Digital Event
> ...





> E3 Day 3 (6/11) - all times PDT
> Click here for a countdown timer for E3 2014 Day 3
> 
> 10:00am – Alienware
> ...





> E3 Day 4 (6/12) - all times PDT
> Click here for a countdown timer for E3 2014 Day 4
> 
> 10:00am – Tetris w/creator Alexey Pajitnov
> ...



I do not see anything Capcom.

They may bundle an announcement into the Sony conference or the Nintendo Direct.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >Microsoft actually has interesting things coming out this year



like what?

the only things coming on Xbox not coming on PS4 this year are Sunset Overdrive and Forza Horizon 2

not hating on those games, but you know, not that big of a deal either

unless i'm missing something


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> I see.. Too bad then..



I was just joking a bit.  Bungie did start off with gaming on PCs but I'm not sure of how they view PC gaming at the moment.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Looking forward to Ubisoft's conference.
> 
> I want at least one other artsy fartsy game like CoL, R6 Patriots and Comet news and I will be happy. Only way Ubisoft can do worse than EA is if they bring Mr Caffeine back and team him with a disinterested Joel McHale.



UbiArt Framework looks better with every game..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Twitch stream just suddenly stopped to switch to the lineup.

Edit: And back, still on the Witcher.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Who is Patcher and why is he such an idiot?



Business analyst.  He is either a troll or doesn't know much about gaming.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft and bethesda in 13 minutes


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I was just joking a bit.  Bungie did start off with gaming on PCs but I'm not sure of how they view PC gaming at the moment.



Well, their last 4 games aren't on PC so I assumed you were serious..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Playing the Hardline Beta


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft is definitely airing in 11 minutes.

Bethesda was supposed to start 19 minutes ago. It's missing in action.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Playing the Hardline Beta



How is cops and robbers? 

Are the good guys catching the bad guys? 

Have you guys leveled the city for the sake of loot yet?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Well, their last 4 games aren't on PC so I assumed you were serious..



I would place that more on Microsoft not wanting Halo on PCs more than Bungie not wanting that though its possible that they could have been on the same page.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

10 mins left to welcome Jade and Pey home back.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

noo I want mui farroutto fou


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

5 minutes until Ubisoft.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn it. When is Metal Gear Solid V appearing?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Damn it. When is Metal Gear Solid V appearing?



Probably @Sony's show?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

this rachel quirico chick is pretty though


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

So it begins.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Ahahaha, "bad information".


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

2 minutes.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

twitch staff is using alienware PCs?

get off my PC race lawn


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft in a min


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

30 seconds. Lets see if Ubisoft can give us anything good.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Probably @Sony's show?



Here's hoping.

I wanna see more gameplay of the damned thing.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go.  Don't fail me now, Ubisoft.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

And lol that shit is lagging. SMH


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

And so it begins.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

That girl's hype is cute


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Farcry 4?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> How is cops and robbers?
> 
> Are the good guys catching the bad guys?
> 
> Have you guys leveled the city for the sake of loot yet?



It was pretty fun, I only played one game as the robbers.

We didn't destroy the city and it was a solid experience no hiccups.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, it's Farcry alright. 

Cute monkey.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

ANIMAL ABUSE


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I can understand this.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry looks nice.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Omg every stream is such shit quality


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Anderson Cooper as the Villain everyone.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Villain is a douche.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

YOU HAD ONE JOB.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

I think the villain might be gay.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Starting with Far Cry 4, good choice.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh no evil gay person


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol that villain is a dick


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

Ghirahim is more iconic and more of a queen tbh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that Troy Baker?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

"Tear shit up"

I'm sold.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I love Far Cry villains.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

That was cool


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

He took a selfie! lmao


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit this guy's voice is deep


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

How long is Ubisoft's conference?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

"You're fucked" 

I love this guy


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Twitch is freaking out.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Aisha got fatter older and white.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat selfie, my man! That villain, hopefully he would prove to be even more insane then awesome Vaas

It does look pretty damn good.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Christ, Ubisoft went with this bitch again?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Alisha Tyler is back


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft is giving no shits


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Surprised no Girl Boner, she is a fucking Amazon.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking Aisha Tyler


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Aisha got fatter older and white.



She still can get it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This chick is still unfunny


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

But first...

Let me take a selfie rofl


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Isn't that the #girlwood girl?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This woman again


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'S 420 IN THIS BITCH


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Christ, Ubisoft went with this bitch again?



And she explained why she did.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

She sure is raising the expectation bar..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

Queen Aisha slaying as per


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Come on guys give her a chance.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lmao it's gonna get sweaty.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> This woman again



Lana Fucking Kane :ignoramus


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino, nope.jpg


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Come on guys give her a chance.


She's not _bad_, she's just corny as fuck.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

why are people hating on her?

she's cool


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

why do they keep letting her wear high heels


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Just Dance


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Dancing isn't my thing unlike my people...


Dead.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

God usher and florida again?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Lana Fucking Kane :ignoramus


That's all I hear as well.


Dream said:


> Gino, nope.jpg


Well......shit


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Was that a donut snake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Oy yay.. Dhance


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

kuyashi
                     .


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft confirmed we will power the game.

they feed of our life force.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

I just close my eyes and picture Lana :33


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

From Far Cry 4 to Just Dance....I thought that things were supposed to get bigger?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

The only dance game I will ever like is dance dance revolution.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> From Far Cry 4 to Just Dance....I thought that things were supposed to get bigger?



But WE WILL POWER THE GAME


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Stereotyping, over the top slang, she sure got it all.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Stream can't even handle all these moves.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol just dance,.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, god. I love Aisha Tyler in Archer but her Amazon frame and her shitty improvisation is really cringe worthy.

Anyways, Just Dance. Your standard party game with the latest musical hits of today!


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

What is with all the good stuff being shown at the beginning?  

What happened to climax?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Just dance 2015 comes out in 2014, lol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dancetars?

Just Dance Now, MOBILE


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

It scares me how well Aisha fakes her excitement for this.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't care about none of this shit man......


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Mobile shit? Ubi fucked up..


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

That shit just got gimmicker.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Beyond Good and Evil 2 please
Beyond Good and Evil 2 please
Beyond Good and Evil 2 please
Beyond Good and Evil 2 please
Beyond Good and Evil 2 please
Beyond Good and Evil 2 please


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 9, 2014)

That was a hype a fuck lead in for just 'Just dance'

Wow what a bait and switch


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

And things keep on going down the drain.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

What the hell are they doing?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

NEXT PLS EWWW


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

massive lelz..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus fuck, get these people off the stage.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 9, 2014)

TOPPEST OF LELS


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

OH GOD NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

MAN WHAT THE FUCK?!?!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Beautiful people =D


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> What is with all the good stuff being shown at the beginning?
> 
> What happened to climax?



You're not accustomed to Ubisoft's fail proof method of presenting their conferences backwards, I see.

LOOK AT THOSE PEOPLE DANCING. WHAT WAS THIS CONFERENCE SUPPOSED TO BE ABOUT AGAIN?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah that's not scripted at all smfh


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

did they really went with a Gaga song? 

should have gone with MJ's thriller or beat


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

They're all dancing. 

Now this is funny shit.


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubi show us some real games, not this shit.


----------



## Lying Cat (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> I think the villain might be gay.


Not to bust your bubble but he pink suit on the cover art gave that away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

some jabronis are dancing in the crowd


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Those people dancing in the middle of the isles.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

This is what I watch E3 for.

Random flash mobs of people dancing.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

They're even in the crowd =0


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

This is so embarrassing. 

Like really really embarrassing.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Division tiem?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Well at least its over.

Division time.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

oh @ the fake comradery


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Trying to control the  rage excitement:33


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Division!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

And here comes the shit train


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

E for effort, ouch


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

"Crapped ourselves with joy"

Pls stop.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Please no Downgrade


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

The Division.. 

downgrade.gif


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Shits lagging wtff

stop lagging


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

She needs to stooooop


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm dead.

This killed me.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Time for The Division.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This guy is too serious.. I like it..


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck this guy and his hairdo


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

WHERE"S MAH DUCKING BETHESDA, FUCK SHIT BITCH!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

finally I get to see the division.

fuck gamespot


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> The Division..
> 
> downgrade.gif



Beat you to is Khris with the downgrade joke


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Did Aisha top herself yet when she kept saying how she "got wood" and "a lady boner" last year?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory, I don't believe so.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

This trailer seems nice so far. :3


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Well this is getting creepy.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Pretty decent trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

BOOHOO, MY SHOOTER IS SO SAD, YOU GUYS.

DO WE HAVE AN EMOTIONAL RESPONSE YET?

YOU CAN SHOOT BADDIES NOW THEN. ISN'T THIS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THOSE BORING WORLD WAR 2 GAMES?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh look. Its The Division again


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

What the heck


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

feeling the hype


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Still waiting for something interesting...


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

This is what happened to New York when Ubisoft released Just Dance 2015.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit, the city is haunted. Ghosts everywhere.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Cloaking device?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Artsy trailer

I like it

The beginning was creepy though


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

That Call of Duty trailer was more emotional than this.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This is what happened to New York when Ubisoft released Just Dance 2015.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> This is what happened to New York when Ubisoft released Just Dance 2015.



They all danced themselves to death.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

And now its Metro.

Coming 2015


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Trying to skip past this shit but I can't. The downside of watching live.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

I felt nothing for this trailer I hope I'm not broken.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Division looks really good. 

Idc what anyone says.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Still not Patriots

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck yoooooooooooooooooooooooooou Ubisoft


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> That Call of Duty trailer was more emotional than this.



Fucking Mitchel botched it man.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

The Crew smfh


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The Crew Driving MMO


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Division GOTY


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Only thing scarier than a woman driving or a woman talking about video games is a woman talking about video game driving.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I will stick to driveclub. Fuck a pay to win.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This didn't really need a sad face trailer.. Game's environment looked devastating enough.. wasted time and money IMO..


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

this is awkward and depressing tbh


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> BOOHOO, MY SHOOTER IS SO SAD, YOU GUYS.
> 
> DO WE HAVE AN EMOTIONAL RESPONSE YET?
> 
> YOU CAN SHOOT BADDIES NOW THEN. ISN'T THIS SO MUCH BETTER THAN THOSE BORING WORLD WAR 2 GAMES?



stfu I think it looks great


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Goddamn lag.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Warp 3, engage.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

SEE ASPHALT STREETS LIKE YOU CAN'T SEE IN ANY OTHER RACING GAME

WE MAPPED OUT SEVEN MILLION POINTS OF ACTUAL STREET

THIS IS THE MOST DETAIL AND ACCURATE ROAD YOU HAVE EVER SEEN IN GAMING HISTORY


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Whats with the music


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Doesn't he need to stop for gas?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

LOOK AT HOW FAST OUR CARS GO, YOU CAN ACTUALLY SEE THE WHEELS ROTATING

THIS IS REVOLUTIONARY NEXT GENERATION TECHNOLOGY, FOLKS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Twitch is definitely lagging.

Think the previous conferences for 200k max. 

240k may be too much for Twitch to handle.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Doesn't he need to stop for gas?



They are air cars


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm not feeling this one.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

"I'm a hugger"


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, milk this car shit for all it's worth.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Leather jacket, cargo shorts, blue shoes...







just


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

You know what the difference between Mr. Caffeine's ignorance and Aisha's ignorance is?

If you say you want Mr. Caffeine to get hit by a bus, it's funny. If you say it about Aisha, you're a sexist pig.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Aisha is seriously taller then everyone


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Why is he holding his pants like that.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

2hrs long missions?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> "I'm a hugger"


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol @ those awkward on-stage interactions


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Only thing scarier than a woman driving or a woman talking about video games is a woman talking about video game driving.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

2 hour driving missions...


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god twitch chat so bad.

I like how Ubi conference shows cg of The Division and MS's one showed gameplay. Looks like MS did learn their lesson.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

what a terrible pair of Nike that Crew bloke is wearing


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Switching to gamespot stream.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Lol @ those awkward on-stage interactions



Aisha clearly scares everyone


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> 2 hour driving missions...



Far far too long for a racing mission.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Gamespot stream isn't lagging at all.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Beta July 23rd.

November 11th release date.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Division looks really good.
> 
> Idc what anyone says.



I agree. It has the bast graphic out of anything I  seen so far.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Everyone's afraid Aisha is going to rob them, and then falsely accuse them of sex crimes.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol 2 hr missions.

Oh whoa.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

CANT WAIT FOR UBI CHRIST.

CANT WAIT FOR EVIL WITHIN


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

WE GET YOU DON'T LIKE AISHA SHUT THE FUCK UP AND TALK ABOUT THE GAMES PEOPLE


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

those shorts


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Aww yeaaah November.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Ass Creed


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Assassasins Creed Unity.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Sigh, AssCreed tiem again.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

_Finally_, something decent.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Ass creed time.......


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Bet it's a CGI trailer only


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus fucking christ I expect an inordinate amount of bitching but nonstop bitching about the presenter? 

Really guys?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> WE GET YOU DON'T LIKE AISHA SHUT THE FUCK UP AND TALK ABOUT THE GAMES PEOPLE



THERE'S LITERALLY NO GAMEPLAY TO SPEAK OF. ONLY CRINGE WORTHY DANCING AND SHITTY BORING TALK.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

revolution

liberty

freedom


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Different trailer?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> WE GET YOU DON'T LIKE AISHA SHUT THE FUCK UP AND TALK ABOUT THE GAMES PEOPLE



But Aisha is more interesting to talk about than most of the games.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

dat 4-player co-op in AC is going to make shit cool as hell.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I missed ACU at MS' conference

but ACU seems so fucking interesting because I love history on the French Revolution


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

CGI Trailer


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

He brought his own camera crew


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Show gameplay


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Bet it's a CGI trailer only



They already had the gameplay trailer and there hasn't been a CGI trailer yet so of course it is.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## MegaultraHay (Jun 9, 2014)

Fiona said:


> Jesus fucking christ I expect an inordinate amount of bitching but nonstop bitching about the presenter?
> 
> Really guys?



Aisha is awful though.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> revolution
> 
> liberty
> 
> freedom



Murika France :ignoramus


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Boy, I sure do love CGI trailers. Really sharpens the idea of gameplay to the viewer.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

MALACATH'S TOENAILS
where's mah beth


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Again, this game looks amazing.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Heh.  Like how Ubisoft is showing cgi trailers while Microsoft showed gameplay.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

holy shit can we play as the bird in this assassins creed?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

PRISE DE LA BASTILLE IN ACTION


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

those peasants are angry


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm going to love being able to actually get DOWN from places safely in AC

Only took them a decade to do it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Please let there be local co-op


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

Is Prince of Persia still a thing?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers, yes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

**French game revolving around French revolution**

**Everybody wants to rule the world playing**

Porquoi, Ubisoft?


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I..is that supposed to be the French Revolution?

EDIT: It is. Seems strange for a setting.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Boy, I sure do love CGI trailers. Really sharpens the idea of gameplay to the viewer.



 my thoughts exactly......


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Dramatic bridge dropping


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> I..is that supposed to be the French Revolution?



Yes             .


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

That ending shot was kinda cool


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

This is France people before they became giant pussies.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

My body is not ready.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I like how in the gameplay trailer and this, they let the peasants kill the asshole.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Are YOU ready to rule the world?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

That AC Unity trailer.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Gameplay tiem.


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 9, 2014)

ok demo is live now


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Waits for Comet announcement.

Demo time.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Dramatic wall standing


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

My body may be ready now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Co-op like this is what they shoulda' been doing since ACII.


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Gameplay     ?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

This game looks really cool though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

**British accent**


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck physics


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

DAMMIT THIS IS THE FIRST TIME I REALLY WISH THEY DID A FRENCH DUB WITH ENG SUBS


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ, that parkouring is beautiful


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Is that an Xbone controller?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

The game is laggy


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Murder Mystery

I AM SOLD


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

METAL GEAR !!!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That road and water look nice. :3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

How do they not see him.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Did he straight up engage them? Thought this was based on stealth and shit..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

This actually makes up for them going with that Aisha bitch again.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Man fuck this stream I'm gonna watch it minus 2 minutes. Rather be behind but enough that HD non choppy stream  too much fucking traffic


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

See all these people? Only half at best will make it to the full version


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Murder Mystery
> 
> I AM SOLD



Dat kryptonite must resist.........


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

It's like he's invisible.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Xbone  gameplay.  That explains the lag


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Stealth
>AC

lololol, where have you been?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Apparently the french are blind.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

GAF IS down again


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

SO STEALTHY


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> It's like he's invisible.




Well it's a game remember.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Shit looks good.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

This is kind of relevant
[YOUTUBE]mu4mm63EcFs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This dude just entered through the window and we're not gonna react to him or anything..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Man fuck this stream I'm gonna watch it minus 2 minutes. Rather be behind but enough that HD non choppy stream  too much fucking traffic



Try the gamespot stream.



It's hasn't stuttered once for me.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Count me in for French Revolution.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

The game is lagging all over the place


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

but will this be on the wii u?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit, did past Assassin Creed game's have that ridiculous easy mode vision?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Stealth looks really good though.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

putain je veux ce jeu damn I want this game


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Kill him. :33


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fabulous kill.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Death pretending he's never played AC before


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

ghstwrld said:


> but will this be on the wii u?



Don't think so, Comet might be.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

It was obvious as fuck that he was gonna kill him..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft can win this if they don't bring Aisha back out.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

The peasants started running as mindless sheeps


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>Fitness for gamers

I don't like the sound of this.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That beard.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Fitness for Gamers


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

Went to watch Edge of Tomorrow. What from Ubisoft did I miss?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Don't think so, Comet might be.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Oop there she is, nevermind.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

did she rib on wii fit?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Fitness for Gamers.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Fitness isn't boring.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

that burn

harsh


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 9, 2014)

The assassin is pretty cool, and the graphics are just amazing

the setting is pretty lively & immersive: level design & art direction are looking really sharp 

hope there's more to the gameplay though


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Exclusive to Xbone.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

If he knows fitness is so boring then why the fuck does he expect us to care?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Death pretending he's never played AC before



Only played the second actually.

The only thing that interested me in this scripted as fuck gameplay video was the fact that the stealth actually looked genuine.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Is Aisha going to workout?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

They should just get all of the dumb out of the way first.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

>Fitness is boring

Fuck off


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> That beard.




Dat uni brow


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

That jump was rediculous, lol


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Fitness isn't boring.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

More push ups.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory I love you. 

Will you please seriously shut the hell up about Aisha. 

Everyone is over it. 

We have moved on. 

She is hosting, and she is going to continue to come out. 

Grow up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

CHECK IT OUT, FRENCH UNIBROW BEARD SKELETON IS ABOUT TO TEACH US ABOUT FITNESS THROUGH GAMES.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Try the gamespot stream.
> 
> 
> 
> It's hasn't stuttered once for me.



Cheers


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my god.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Only played the second actually.
> 
> The only thing that interested me in this scripted as fuck gameplay video was the fact that the stealth actually looked genuine.



there was nothing scripted

all ACs are like that, literally the same thing


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Controller jokes

Come on please


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Piano step...pls stop.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

THAT CUP IS KAWAII AS FUCK.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCKING FUCKS HARTOG BRAVO, Where's beth?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

DDR FITNESS


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Is Aisha going to workout?



In those heels? They should fucking make her, she deserves it for ruining two E3s in a row.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

*THIS IS WHAT I WATCH E3 FOR.

THANK YOU UBISOFT.*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

They even ruined eye of the tiger


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

What exactly am I  watching right now?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

New meme incoming.....

Some Gif worthy shit


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

What the fuck am I watching.

Dear mother of god.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus Christ, Ubisoft. This is too embarrassing to even mock.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

OH. MY. GOD.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *THIS IS WHAT I WATCH E3 FOR.
> 
> THANK YOU UBISOFT.*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god, pls don't do this.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I know they usually put like God Mode and shit on on games while playing so they don't mess up but did they really need to rig DDR for this presentation?  That guy missed so fucking many and still got score.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

That is going to become a gif


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

HEALTHY

HEALTHY

HEALTHY

HAHAHAHA


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my.

Are they gonna do a vs match.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

IT'SHAPPENING.gif


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Murika gonna win


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh my god it's only getting worse


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

No, just no.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

DAMN IT DON'T HIGH-FIVE AISHA, THAT'S HOW SHE MARKS HER TERRITORY


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 9, 2014)

lol it isn't over yet


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

> Khris, DeathScream, the_notorious_Z.?., Deaf Ninja Reaper, Goova, Zephyr, HunterChairmanNetero, Scizor+, Daftvirgin, Lucasia, WolfPrinceKiba, MegaultraHay, Deathbringerpt, Fiona, Keollyn, CaveLemon, Bubyrd Ratcatcher, Lord Darkmaster, Gomu Ningen, Utopia Realm, P-X 12, Scerpers, Nemesis, St NightRazr+



We should all just kill ourselves


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Its so bad that its good


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Pushups....lel


----------



## HunterChairmanNetero (Jun 9, 2014)

Murica vs France.....


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Might as well get that popcorn.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

French guy sweating


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Man this I'd fucking bullshit. 

What am I watching


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Nvm, keep this up Ubisoft.  I'm fucking dying over here.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

They're doing it


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

VIDYA GAMEOS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I truly have no words.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

..............


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

I cant breathe


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lmaao 

MURICA Won


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

A+ Ubisoft, best conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Having to do push-ups while looking at the screen

lol fuk u


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Murika won


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft has a lot of money, but their allocating their resources in the wrong areas 
And this presentation for the reveals have not been well done

I think if they were more refreshing with the genre of their games, it would have been better 

ACU has piqued my interest though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> We should all just kill ourselves



Don't worry, I'm already dead inside.

I wish Ubisoft put even half of the creative will they invest into this shit into their actual games.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

USA! USA! USA!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

This glasses guy hadn't even done a single proper push-up!!


----------



## P-X 12 (Jun 9, 2014)

...I'm just gonna pretend that never happened.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Eat shit, France


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

i think this is pretty amusing, they're just having fun

some of you guys must be so fun at parties


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Murika won


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> A+ Ubisoft, best conference.



Up there with Konami 2010 

Valiant Hearts


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft just won E3 

10/10


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

This is the best thing to come out of E3 so far.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

"The _anniversary_ of WWI"

No. Just no.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 9, 2014)

I turned it off after she tried speaking French. Shes unbearable.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Murika won



Ubisoft just showing murika is deh besto


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

VILA LA AMEIRKU


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like something interesting is coming up.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Lmao this shit looks like Shank 3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> i think this is pretty amusing, they're just having fun
> 
> some of you guys must be so fun at parties



I don't go to parties.. I game alone at lonely nights... E3 is for guys like me.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

The dog can't die


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

I like how Aisha Tyler turned her best "sad shit" face when talking about Valiant Hearts. SERIOUS GAME TIME NOW.

Game looks legit though. Sweet lack of gameplay shown too.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Kaitou said:


> Lmao this shit looks like Shank 3.



Not really, it doesn't look THAT good.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

This game looks sad.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Sad doggy


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Ok Ubisoft. 

You're a fool for this one. You got my money.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

the winner's chest never really touched the floor though; his elbows never bended below 90 degrees


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Much sad


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat Piano....


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

That was kinda feelsy...


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how Aisha Tyler turned her best "sad shit" face when talking about Valiant Hearts. SERIOUS GAME TIME NOW.
> 
> Game looks legit though.



Oh is that what the look as for?

I thought it was because it finally dawned on her how idiotic she sounds and she died a little inside.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

awkey, Manly tears were shed with this game

@krory, are you feelin jelly or you have 2kg of sand in your pussy?

RELAX DAMMIT!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Another secret game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes, death _is_ sad.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

It looks like she got teary eyed


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

sad face trailer is hardly interesting with no gameplay.. I'll need to see more..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

How much more of this crap do we have?


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Glad I decided not to skip this


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> How much more of this crap do we have?


I think it's almost over.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

No Ubisoft, you love our money not us.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

That one guy she hugged while saying she's a hugger must feel bad: she's kissing everyone and their moms


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Ooh, a last game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

I love how fucking happy this guy always is. It's hard to dislike him despite his god awful conferences.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Rainbow 6 surely


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

ONE MORE GAME


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh shit, this seems interesting.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

1 more game


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I missed the EA conference, and just am seeing the very end of Ubisofts.  The Microsoft conference was solid but lackluster.  How were EA and Ubisofts?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

More scripted, "this is how people talk on vent" things.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

people clapped before seeing what the game is.. Yup, totally paid for audience..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

What the hell is this, I missed it.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I missed the EA conference, and just am seeing the very end of Ubisofts.  The Microsoft conference was solid but lackluster.  How were EA and Ubisofts?



Ubisoft is still on for a few more minutes.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Sigh........what is this shit


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Yay, more cringe dialogue that no one ever says.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Rainbow Six

>Not Patriots

Fuck your mothers.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

more concept trailers featuring nothing but cgi and/or scripted gameplay


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> I missed the EA conference, and just am seeing the very end of Ubisofts.  The Microsoft conference was solid but lackluster.  How were EA and Ubisofts?



EA was worthless Ubisoft was hilarious.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom Clancy:Home Invader?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

more shyuuuters? I really only need one shooter a year....


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

>Reviving people in this type of game.  Fuck you, Ubisoft.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Ubisoft is still on for a few more minutes.



Yeah, that's why I said I'm seeing the very end of it.

Anything interesting from Ubisoft or EA?  This game I'm seeing from Ubisoft right now is just another FPS, yawn.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

OH SNAP YOU CAN CORNER LEAN

HOLY FUCK ME


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The walls getting blown out is pretty nice. :3


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Um.......has that guy ever played a game before?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom Clancy: S.W.A.T


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Another waste of time.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll take cover behind this totally destructible wall


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

Walls of clay


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait...is this....is this a generic FPS?

UBISOFT JUST WON E3. LE TEN OUT OF TEN.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Not checking the rooms

Amateurs


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

this game looks really fake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Rapists vs. Home Invaders


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

This game looks more fake than Batman's Manliness


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The other guy will fuck them up.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

That girl is having a very shitty night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

God.. who really says "breaching" during multiplayer?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> Yeah, that's why I said I'm seeing the very end of it.
> 
> Anything interesting from Ubisoft or EA?  This game I'm seeing from Ubisoft right now is just another FPS, yawn.



Mass Effect 4 super pre-alpha environment footage.
Mirror's Edge 2 seems to not have become a shooter like people thought it would be.
Battlefield Golf.
Payday: The Heist x Battlefield.

Ubisoft had an amazing dancing bit.
Two of them actually.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol the ceiling above them exploding and they just stand below teh hole looking around like idiots


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

**WHAT ARE YOU THINKING*

*DEATH FROM ABOVE, GUYS.**

Holy shit, this is fucking atrocious.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like Rainbow six


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jun 9, 2014)

He shot the hostage


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

I knew it.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>RAINBOW SIX

>NOT PATRIOTS

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

IM WATCHING ON YOUTUBE


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Finally done.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Tom Clancy Rainbow Six: Siege


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Why is she crying?


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

aisha's earning her coins


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

BETHESDA, PLEASE SHOW UP FROM AISHA'S ASS AND SAVE US!


----------



## Keollyn (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh, I'll stick with The Division.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Save this conference, Ubisoft - just chase Aisha off stage with rabid dogs.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

This is so awkward. 

:rofl


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

At this point, Patriots is dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

GYaaaaasahshdhsadghskghksd


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Jesus, the pay must be really good for her to do this awkward shit.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

but where is prince of persia?


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

In reality matches would probably be like 3 mins max. Run and Gun yo.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This doesn't inspire much hope for Sony


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

And that's another E3 down.

Until next year, folks.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

She's so freakin' fake


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Well that was interesting.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> And that's another E3 down.
> 
> Until next year, folks.



SHU THE FUCK UP AND PRAY 4 FALLOUT AND DOOM!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> At this point, Patriots is dead.



This


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus, the pay must be really good for her to do this awkward shit.



You joking?

She probably pays Ubisoft to be there just so she has something to do.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

What is with this black dude


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

SEE YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) AT 9 PM


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> In reality matches would probably be like 3 mins max. Run and Gun yo.



I know right haha


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Save me based Nintendo. Bless me with your Sm4sh Tourney.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

I give Ubisoft a 34 minutes to actually shown any gameplay and it still barely showed any gameplay at all in the entire conference out of 10.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Save us Iwata


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Well brb sleeping 'till Sony

I have to be at uni in like 10 hours


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony and Nintendo are the ones. 

Sony is gonna MURK!!!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

So I'm watching the spike TV stream and the guy was all "The Division is the answer to shooter fatigue"


Umm, a shooter is the answer to shooter fatigue?  The answer to shooter fatigue is no shooters for a while.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay so Sony wins E3 again. 

Sweet.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Only Valve can save this E3 now by showing HL-3.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 9, 2014)

doing pushups while straining to watch the tv screen doesn't sound like fun tbh


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Aside from Tomb Raider, AC: Unity, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Scalebound, and the indies... the best thing to come out of this E3 was me hitting 7 million rep.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, so Spike is indeed covering the Sony conference tonight.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Phil and Jack with that tsundere bromance


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

So it's all up to Sony and Ninty.

It's all or nothing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Back to Hardline Beta


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Aside from Tomb Raider, AC: Unity, Dragon Age: Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Scalebound, and the indies... the best thing to come out of this E3 was me hitting 7 million rep.



You're welcome asshole


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

So, do you think Jack giving the Microsoft conference an A was just him being diplomatic?  Because it seemed like a 7.5/10 for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony is going to disappoint.  They have nothing.  Absolutely nothing scheduled for the rest of the year.  It is going to be an hour long Destiny presentation.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Only Valve can save this E3 now by showing HL-3.



you mean kojima right, of course you did. simple mistake


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> So, do you think Jack giving the Microsoft conference an A was just him being diplomatic?  Because it seemed like a 7.5/10 for me.



Compared to EA and Ubisoft, Microsoft deserves a fucking A+

Christ.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Phil and Jack with that tsundere bromance



Don't say that, Geoff is gonna get uber jealous and probably kill Phil.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

> 6:00pm – PlayStation E3 2014 Press Conference



6PM Pacific is Sony's conference.

See you all then. :33


----------



## Mihawk (Jun 9, 2014)

I like this guy's honesty 
at least he's genuine about his opinions


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> You're welcome asshole



It was Death that pushed me over.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> you mean kojima right, of course you did. simple mistake



Kojima will disappoint.  Valve is the only savior we need.


----------



## LMJ (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Compared to EA and Ubisoft, *Microsoft deserves a fucking A+
> *
> Christ.



Who'd think M$ would ever have a rating like that?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>Implying Kojima makes good games anymore

Lol.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> It was Death that pushed me over.



Death's got good rep? Did not know that..


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Sony is going to disappoint.  They have nothing.  Absolutely nothing scheduled for the rest of the year.  It is going to be an hour long Destiny presentation.



Project Beast alone shows more potential than anything else I've seen so far in the conferences.  They'll also show Morpheus you can be sure.

I also hold a niggling of hope for new gameplay for The Last Guardian.

The way I see it though?  Sony wouldn't be renting out theatres if they didn't have confidence that their conference was going to rock.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Come on, Sony. Convince me to buy a PS4 this year or Microsoft is getting a purchase from me.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Kojima will disappoint.  Valve is the only savior we need.



valve has been a constant source of disappointment. don't tell me you actually think that hl3 is going to be a thing that will ever happen 

kojima is based. gabe cares only for hats and micro transactions


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Scerpers said:


> valve has been a constant source of disappointment. don't tell me you actually think that hl3 is going to be a thing that will ever happen



It will happen.  Valve is just waiting for the right time.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Valved fired all of their best game developers, though.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2014)

If Sony decides to feature some Vita shit, then Gravity Rush 2 might be there (because it's SUPPOSED to be a 2014 release, but we don't even know what console it's supposed to be on. )

Wouldn't mind seeing it come to the PS4, since one of the (promoted) reasons why it was put onto the Vita was because of the touch-screen, but with the touch pad being on the PS4 remote that itself shouldn't be a problem. (But I can understand why they'd want it as an exclusive)


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

dream you're so cute


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Valved fired all of their best game developers, though.



That's a lie.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Valve did lay off a bunch of developers over the years.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> That's a lie.



    Moby Francke, Half-Life 2 character designer and Team Fortress 2 art lead
    Jason Holtman, director of business development for Steam and Steamworks
    Keith Huggins, character animator and animator for Team Fortress 2 "Meet the" video series
    Tom Leonard, software engineer for Half-Life 2 and Left 4 Dead
    Realm Lovejoy, artist for Half-Life 2, Portal, and Left 4 Dead. She was also part of the original DigiPen-turned-Valve team that created Narbacular Drop, the inspiration for Portal
    Marc Nagel, test lead for Half-Life, Counter-Strike, and patch updates
    Bay Raitt, animator for Half-Life 2, Team Fortress 2, and Portal
    Elan Ruskin, engine programmer for Left 4 Dead, Portal 2, and Counter-Strike: Global Offensive
    Matthew Russell, animator for Team Fortress 2 "Meet the" video series

All gone along with like fifteen other employees.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Moby Francke, Half-Life 2 character designer and Team Fortress 2 art lead
> Jason Holtman, director of business development for Steam and Steamworks
> Keith Huggins, character animator and animator for Team Fortress 2 "Meet the" video series
> Tom Leonard, software engineer for Half-Life 2 and Left 4 Dead
> ...



No one important then.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*Ubisoft sitting on a completed Wii U game, waiting for more Wii U consoles to be sold*

_The following comes from a Polygon interview with Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot.._.

"We did adapt the number of products to the level of quantities that the machine did. So we will have Just Dance again which is well suited for the machine. We'll have Watch Dogs. *We have another couple of products that we are waiting to launch, specifically we have one game that we wait for the machine to be more mass market to launch. We don't have a number. We need the sales to increase so it becomes more and more mass market then we will have the volume that will justify massive marketing and TV marketing. We have a game that has been done for six months. It's on the shelf, waiting for more families to have the console.*

"It could never come out. It could come out on another format... I think we have to wait for Smash Bros. to come. Smash Bros has always been a big, big property for Nintendo and for gamers. And we all know that there are lots of Nintendo fans that are waiting for big games to come. We know they are coming. We don't know if they will still be there. I think when I speak with the fans that come to E3 90 percent of them are crazy Nintendo fans. They really love Nintendo and the games they do."

"I think ZombiU was so adapted to the Wii U so (bringing it to another platform) would be difficult to do. Maybe it will come to other platforms, but not as a full game. It was really developed for that type of machine. Nintendo is really coming up with fantastic games. They could, with the right price and very good games, help the machine start selling."



ZombiU 2?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Where's Stunna. Disney game!!!!!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Iunno, the emphasis that they need more _families_ with the console probably means it's going to be some E game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

lol what was that Disney game


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

So how is it going so far


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

Can I get an Ubisoft and EA conference recap? I had to werk and twerk


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

> Back to Hardline Beta



Its not on the PSN anymore


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People confusing confidence with arrogance

It's almost like none of you have ever seen an E3 before.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Come on, Sony. Convince me to buy a PS4 this year or Microsoft is getting a purchase from me.



You better get ready for movies and Sony pretending oh so very hard that Destiny is their exclusive.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh God, Krory already has gif avys of the new Tomb Raider.

Aisha Tyler is a better person than Lara Croft ever will be.

Time to accept reality.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You better get ready for movies and Sony pretending oh so very hard that Destiny is their exclusive.



Just like how Microsoft pretended that Titanfall was their exclusive?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny is not an exciting presentation.  They presented that last year.  I hope they aren't relying on that game.  It should get about five minutes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You better get ready for movies and Sony pretending oh so very hard that Destiny is their exclusive.



Remember; if they don't include other hardware logos at the end of the trailer that means it's _their_ game.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony will rely on Kingdom Hearts 3.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Its not on the PSN anymore



                                .


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Just like how Microsoft pretended that Titanfall was their exclusive?



It is their exclusive. 

Windows, 360, One.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Olivia said:


> Just like how Microsoft pretended that Titanfall was their exclusive?



Still is..... Until Part 2 comes out.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Preet, can you make me special and let me put on an 800KB avatar.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Sony will rely on Kingdom Hearts 3.



And I'll eat that shit up.

They know I will.

It is my destiny.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like No Man Sky is going to be at Sony conference.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

On the plus side at least we'll see TLG at Sony's right?

Right?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

We should have a 175x300 5MB Aisha Taylor avatar available to all.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

I wanna see No Man's Sky.


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> It is their exclusive.
> 
> Windows, 360, One.





Malvingt2 said:


> Still is..... Until Part 2 comes out.



I should have said Console exclusive. But I could see how PC counts as Microsoft too.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Byrd said:


> So how is it going so far



underwhelming..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> On the plus side at least we'll see TLG at Sony's right?
> 
> Right?



who cares?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People acting like PC has been excluded from "exclusive" for like over a decade now.

Besides, expect to see many more exclusives on PC since that's basically Microsoft's gameplan now with Dead Rising 2, Happy Wars, and Fable Anniversary just being the first wave of "exclusive" Microsoft titles to head over to Steam.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Byrd, E3 been good IMO.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll accept 625KB filesize limit.

That's what I got this down to.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> I'll accept 625KB filesize limit.
> 
> That's what I got this down to.



Okay, send me the ava.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

Beyond Good & Evil 2, maybe next year!


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

oh look, a road&track need for speed Remake......


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Okay, send me the ava.



I think you'er fucking with me, but I'll risk it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  39m
This is an interesting direction for Beyond Good and Evil 2 #UbisoftE3


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eb9mPW_uBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> CEO Kaz Hirai ‏@KazHiraiCEO  39m
> This is an interesting direction for Beyond Good and Evil 2 #UbisoftE3



This guy still remains awesome.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

What surprises do you guys wanna see from Sony tonight?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Not sure if I can bother keeping my eyes open at 2am for Sony.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Patriots officially cancelled 



> *Rainbow Six: Patriots, the controversial, long-delayed anti-terrorism shooter, is officially, and permanently dead, Ubisoft confirmed this week.*
> 
> "It's not in development anymore," said Alexandre Remy, Rainbow Six brand director. "The main decision was some months after Patriots was announced in 2011 that was the first moment we knew the first generation of new consoles were coming. So obviously at that moment and for a franchise such as Rainbow we needed to decide if we could make something for next-gen and we were already pretty advanced in the development of Patriots.
> 
> ...



.

Fucking done with Ubishit


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Not sure if I can bother keeping my eyes open at 2am for Sony.



I have to keep mine open until 4:30 AM. =__=


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait!! So are we riding Sony dick tonight? like seriously?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Simon said:


> Beyond Good & Evil 2, maybe next year!



Fuck you too, Ubisoft.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft?

More like Ubifucks.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait!! So are we riding Sony dick tonight? like seriously?



Of course we are.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

They cancelled Patriots for another generic co-op shooter


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Patriots officially cancelled
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol wut

they cancel a game to make a better one and that's a bad thing? 

they probably reused ideas


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

lol Patriots is dead, no Beyond Good & Evil 2 in sight, and we have to rely on Sony not sucking to save the first day of E3.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait!! So are we riding Sony dick tonight? like seriously?



You act like you've never been in an E3 thread on NF before.

It's pretty much always riding Sony dick. When they revealed the Wonderbook people completely ignored it.  When they revealed Infamous 2 at their conference, _a game that was coming out the very next day_, people were still excited and talking about how Sony aced the conference. When half their conference was move and killing Ken Levine's soul Sony was our savior.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony is love
Sony is life


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Man Ubisoft's sucked as well . 

I'd give it a C-. Rainbow Six looked awesome, but damn it looks like they moved away from telling an actual interesting story to go with a generic terrorist plot again. Far Cry 4 looked great and Unity looked amazing as fuck. But damn too many dancing games, too many fitness games, too much bad comedy.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Nintendo will save E3 like they always do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> lol wut
> 
> they cancel a game to make a better one and that's a bad thing?



Where do you get this "better one" thing from? They just said they wanted to use next-gen engines.. Here's an idea, why not just release Patriots on last-gen? 

Also, Patriots' setting is more interesting than home invaders the generic shooter..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> You act like you've never been in an E3 thread on NF before.
> 
> It's pretty much always riding Sony dick. When they revealed the Wonderbook people completely ignored it.  When they revealed Infamous 2 at their conference, _a game that was coming out the very next day_, people were still excited and talking about how Sony aced the conference. When half their conference was move and killing Ken Levine's soul Sony was our savior.



Remember Krory that I left the thread last year because people were bother by a couple of my comments. iirc


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Last Guardian, Sony would have stomped.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory said:
			
		

> When they revealed the Wonderbook people completely ignored it.



I mocked it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> What reason do we have to have faith in them? When you look at their E3 last year, it was actually really subpar. Almost all of the big games they showed turned out to be multiplat(Destiny, KH3, FFXV) but they tried to use smoke and mirrors to make them seem exclusive. The whole joke about not having DRM was funny at the time but really, we should in no way be praising companies for not including restrictive features, them not being in should be a given. Guess what, the Wii U doesn't have DRM either and unlike Sony, they never even had the thought in their head whereas Sony changed their minds after the reception Microsoft received. Sony's not the good guy, they let Microsoft go first and take the fall then backed out because it would be bad business for them.
> 
> They could have a great conference but I'm suspecting it to be just a step above Microsoft's.



What? :rofl

Good guy, bad guy? I'm not looking at any of these guys in that light. I'm just going by what we know about their performances at E3s, their own ips and how it's setup thus far. This is Sony we're talking about. This isn't even about their performance last year, it's about how their conference will be tonight. 

Basically we'll be seeing these things (more than likely for sure) 

- Playstation Now rollout
- Uncharted 4 (directed by the UC2 + TLOU directors)
- Destiny
- The Order
- Driveclub
- No Man's Sky (probably given the hints)
- Mortal Kombat (Boon hinted something about it)
- Project Beast
- Multiple Remasters
- Killstrain (and other stuff they've registered recently, idk whatever) 

That's just the things we know will probably be shown. We're not even talking about all the hidden stuff that'll probably be announced. 

Look at Microsoft's conference and all they've shown us that most people weren't expecting. Given this is Sony we're talking about, a company who's exclusives from their own team isn't something to "laugh at", it should be pretty obvious to see they'll have some major stuff in their back pocket to bring out compared to Microsoft. 

Anyone thinking Microsoft of all people, and of all their leaking, will have more hidden games than Sony, than Sony, have really got to step back and rethink things here. I mean let's be honest. Look at the past, Microsoft things always leak way before Sony, hell someone on neogaf predicted Microsoft's entire conference MONTHS AGO. This shit was not surprising. 

This isn't coming from someone who's on "either side". This is just coming from what we know how they set things up. I'm not in some fanboy war like most people are. Good guy, bad guy, this isn't some damn anime.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Patriots officially cancelled.

I'm almost enjoying my anger at Ubisoft. I'm at the verge of transcending the sin of wrath and turning it into a virtue.



Malvingt2 said:


> Wait!! So are we riding Sony dick tonight? like seriously?



Not all of us have the mouth space for Nintendo, Malv. 

Sony should be interesting enough for the comedy factor if anything. I just wanna see Project Beast.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

I don't know what you bbs are crying about, the fact that Microsoft announced a Phantom Dust game made my fucking day, Gaf was going wild.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony looked good last year cuz everyone fucked up.. Same thing might tonight.. Though I have faith in Nintendo tomorrow..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Patriots' story actually had some promise because it was somewhere that every other shooter was afraid to go to.

Games always focus on _foreign_ terrorists and then go into some stupid plot about how evil the army is and some superior officer is fucking you behind your back.

But the topic of scorned soldiers who come home from getting fucked only to get fucked harder becoming the terrorists themselves and calling themselves "freedom fighters"? Activision and EA only care about making people with funny voices the bad guys.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Sony is love
> Sony is life



Glad someone get's it


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

That fake klonoa reveal for brawl was the best thing ever. I was legitimately pissed when I found out it was fake.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

More of the spirit of the dhance on the stream


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Not surprised by Patriots cancelation, the game when through muitltiple directors and two/three studios.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]i8wTxVFtZ7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo will save E3 like they always do.



I'm hoping for a stellar a presentation as the Skyward Sword one.

PREASE, TULN OFF PHONE. INTELFELENCE WITH THE WIIMOTU.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, I think part of what made the Microsoft conference so meh was the fact that the leaked so much leading up to E3.  It made people think that they had so much to announced that they had to leak some of it just to have time to cram it all in.  Instead it caused their conference to be full of "uhuh, so what do you have to show us that you haven't yet?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'm hoping for a stellar a presentation as the Skyward Sword one.
> 
> PREASE, TULN OFF PHONE. INTELFELENCE WITH THE WIIMOTU.



I remember that shit


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Nintendo are the bad guys because they are not doing what they suppose to do. Nintendo Directs? FUCK YOU NINTENDO


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't really care what Nintendo will show, except for Zelda.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Where do you get this "better one" thing from? They just said they wanted to use next-gen engines.. Here's an idea, why not just release Patriots on last-gen?
> 
> Also, Patriots' setting is more interesting than home invaders the generic shooter..



they said they tried working on it and it didn't work

you can sit here and judge them all you like, but surely putting what they already had on next gen is probably easier than starting entirely from scratch and they still canceled it



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> snip



they'll probably focus on Morpheus for a while too

which I'm not particularly excited about, but have hopes that maybe they'll deliver


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Hopefully the new Zelda doesn't have Skyward sword problems.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Dat cave story esque indie on eShop intrigues me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> they said they tried working on it and it didn't work
> 
> you can sit here and judge them all you like, but surely putting what they already had on next gen is probably easier than starting entirely from scratch and they still canceled it



They could've started from scratch with Patriots.. You know, a game with a promising plot..


----------



## Olivia (Jun 9, 2014)

All I care about from nintendo is SM4SH and ORAS (not even sure if the former will be shown), everything else isn't relevant to me.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Don't really care what Nintendo will show, except for Zelda.



I'd buy a Wii U solely for a good next gen Zelda game

If they only show Hyrule Warriors


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> They could've started from scratch with Patriots.. You know, a game with a promising plot..



They did that attest two times and it still didn't come together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

3 out of 5 conferences done.. And there're only four _new _games I'll want to buy and two of them are indie games..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> I'd buy a Wii U solely for a good next gen Zelda game
> 
> If they only show Hyrule Warriors



Oh they will or else


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> 3 out of 5 conferences done.. And there're only four _new _games I'll want to buy and two of them are indie games..



Welcome to Next Gen. 

#realityera


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Virtually all of the indie games shown during Microsoft's looked awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> Welcome to Next Gen.
> 
> #realityera


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> 3 out of 5 conferences done.. And there're only four _new _games I'll want to buy and two of them are indie games..



And none of them are coming to the WiiU.

Nintendo is truly alone.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

All I want from nintendos direct is afew more snippits for smash U, bayo and any following info on metroid or other ips in the works.

I'm skeptic as hell about anything zelda related.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2014)

so like an hour left right?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And none of them are coming to the WiiU.
> 
> Nintendo is truly alone.



Nintendo has no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> so like an hour left right?



Yes              .


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And none of them are coming to the WiiU.
> 
> Nintendo is truly alone.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Virtually all of the indie games shown during Microsoft's looked awesome.



The one that called back to the animated cartoon style of the 50's looked pretty awesome.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2014)

project beast would be during sony right?

if it was happening?


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

Damn this E3 sucks so far


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> And none of them are coming to the WiiU.
> 
> Nintendo is truly alone.



My WiiU wish list is pretty decent tho; Bayo2, X, Smash bros, and Hyrule Warriors. More than I can say for the xbone and ps4..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> project beast would be during sony right?
> 
> if it was happening?



Yes Project Beast is Sony.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> project beast would be during sony right?
> 
> if it was happening?



Unless I have my information wrong, it is a PS4 exclusive so yes.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

*More info on*
Persona 5
Kingdom Hearts 3

*Announcements*
Shin Megami Tensei 5
Yakuza 5 localization

This is what I want to see.

Don't fail me now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> they'll probably focus on Morpheus for a while too
> 
> which I'm not particularly excited about, but have hopes that maybe they'll deliver



I forgot about that, they'll probably spend some time on it.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2014)

get hype then


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

This E3 is ok, bit boring but ok.

Gamescom should have some new announcements. 

2015 is looking to be better for E3.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Tru talk, that dead rising dlc with and killer instinct season 2 footage has me thinking about buying an xbone. I don't need a kinect anymore to buy or use the console, right?


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I want mah FFXV


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't see why people think Morpheus will be a big thing at the press confrence.

It's not easy to demo that kind of stuff. They will bring it up but I don't think it will be a major thing.

I see them talking more about NOW.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> Nintendo will save E3 like they always do.



Death-kun gonna be sad as fuck when Nintendo spends 25 minutes on Nintendo Land 2 and Wii Music u.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Best E3 ever.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> I want mah FFXV



Gamescom, TGS or SE own event for it.

Unless Shinji Hashimoto is lying about it not being at E3 in some form.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Ubisoft has a finished Wii U exclusive waiting to be released

YoungMini


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *More info on*
> 
> Yakuza 5 localization



LET THE DRAGON OF DOJIMON RISE AGAIN, SEGA!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> My WiiU wish list is pretty decent tho; Bayo2, X, Smash bros, and Hyrule Warriors. More than I can say for the xbone and ps4..



Oh, it isn't bad, no. But shit, their third party support is deader than disco.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

creative said:


> Tru talk, that dead rising dlc with and killer instinct season 2 footage has me thinking about buying an xbone. I don't need a kinect anymore to buy or use the console, right?



Yup, they're even selling a kinect-less version of XB-1. 

Man if Sony doesn't win I might get an XB-1dammit


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, what other avatars should I make besides Tomb Raider?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Atlus better release a trailer for Persona 5.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Honestly the biggest thing Nintendo will focus on is there NFC stuff IMO.

Smash date for 3DS and maybe WiiU (still might be early 2015 title). 

They will announce a new Zelda but it will likely only get a trailer. 

Every other announce titles coming up will get a trailer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh, it isn't bad, no. *But shit, their third party support is deader than disco.*



Oh yes..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Okay, what other avatars should I make besides Tomb Raider?



Dragon Age


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Okay, what other avatars should I make besides Tomb Raider?



Ori and Cuphead.. Those are the other two I'm interested in


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Okay, what other avatars should I make besides Tomb Raider?



Make one of Neil deGrasse Tyson.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I want a 150x200 TR ava krawry


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Late for the stream due to the different timezone. What did I miss?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Byrd said:


> Damn this E3 sucks so far



Like pretty much every other E3.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh and release dates for Bayonetta and maybe X.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Resident Evil leaked?



Operation Raccoon City sequel? lol

nvm FAKE!!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Like pretty much every other E3.



2015 E3 seems to be better than this IMO.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

ORC sequel? I think Capcom's doing this shit on purpose now..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

It's fake Khris

Your CoO


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I have a feeling that evil Nintendo is going to surprise people tomorrow.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

All E3s kinda suck because there are no surprises anymore

"Let's show this game that won't be available within 2 years"

great idea guys


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Late for the stream due to the different timezone. What did I miss?




*Spoiler*: _Microsoft_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qmu_TRs-esk[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _EA_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C4HbiCKBhFU[/YOUTUBE]





*Spoiler*: _Ubisoft_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eb9mPW_uBU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> It's fake Khris
> 
> Your CoO



Malv just edited his post


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> All E3s kinda suck because there are no surprises anymore
> 
> "Let's show this game that was leaked 4 weeks before E3"
> 
> great idea guys



Fixed. Shit like this is just retarded.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Malv just edited his post



I just reacted when I saw it.. lol... sorry.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> All E3s kinda suck because there are no surprises anymore
> 
> "Let's show this game that won't be available within 2 years"
> 
> great idea guys



Either that or eveything is already leaked


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Malv just edited his post



Good CoO users would tell it's fake.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

I'll add the actual conference videos to the first post in the morning. I'm doing all I can now to stay awake.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Nintendo will have a myriad of surprises this year. We've had 0 games announced in directs this year. ZERO. ( except hyrule warriors and fatal frame)  All we've had are satiating game specific nintendo directs


They have a 1 hour and 30 minute event. A 30 minute recap, a 2 hour 30 min smash tournament AND 20 hours of live demos and developer interviews that are live streamed on their twitch and youtube channel


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Below looks _goooooood_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Good CoO users would tell it's fake.



This E3's been too underwhelming for me to give a darn



Death-kun said:


> I'll add the actual conference videos to the first post in the morning. I'm doing all I can now to stay awake.



Just let dream do it..


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> 2015 E3 seems to be better than this IMO.



INB4 2015 E3 sucks just as much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Just let dream do it..



I don't want his filthy hands on my first post.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

I liked E3 2019 the most.

Mainly because of the swirly mustache guy.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> *Spoiler*: _Microsoft_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait, what?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

2019?

Go home Patchouli, you're drunk..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck this, I'm actually going to play something in the mean time.

Crazy, I know.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Nintendo will have a myriad of surprises this year. We've had 0 games announced in directs this year. ZERO. ( except hyrule warriors and fatal frame)  All we've had are satiating game specific nintendo directs
> 
> 
> They have a 1 hour and 30 minute event. A 30 minute recap, a 2 hour 30 min smash tournament AND 20 hours of live demos and developer interviews that are live streamed on their twitch and youtube channel



But they announced Pok?mon Ruby/Sapphire remakes


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> I don't want his filthy hands on my first post.



I already touched it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> INB4 2015 E3 sucks just as much.



Nintendo in 2015 is not going to E3 officially. "it is going to suck anyway"

Book it!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Wait, what?



That's the best things (in my opinion) that got shown during the Microsoft, EA, and Ubisoft conference streams.

Next up is the Sony one. :3


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I already touched it.



God damn you!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People expecting to show games that don't exist

lololol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> But they announced Pok?mon Ruby/Sapphire remakes



Already my GOTY believe it or not.. Okay maybe Bayo2 will be a contender..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Nevermind everyone knows E3 is shit - they're saving for Gamescom and TGS.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

So far I'm looking forward to:

FFXV, AC Unity, The Division, Rainbow Six Siege, SW Battlefront, Mass Effect 4, Rise of Tomb Raider, DA Inquisition and Ori


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wPIDz920G4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

In case anyone is interested in watching.



Their pre-sony conference show is starting.

Will probably be gamespot people talking about what they want to see.

But it is something to listen to if you've got nothing to do.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >People expecting to show games that don't exist
> 
> lololol



That's what E3 is all about.. Come next week we'll all comeback to our senses, mostly..


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

The hype is worth it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]UUjNNDf5qZec_fkYqANkWMTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Click Here For More Klonoa stuff


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I think I'll make some AC: Unity avatars, too.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> The hype is worth it.



The reactions are worth it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

This really got me 

Click Here For More Klonoa stuff


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> But they announced Pok?mon Ruby/Sapphire remakes



pokemon's never revealed at E3


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Epic Monday of E3? Gamespot shut up!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Gamestop a shit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

I ditched twitch and am now watching gametrailers  They have all the cool shit


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> This really got me
> 
> Click Here For More Klonoa stuff



Demonite is awesome.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Pokemon is so tight, it gets its own directs


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

PINEAPPLE UPSIDE DOWN CAKE BITCHES


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Game troilers


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Has Geoff Keighly started sucking off a PS4 controller yet?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Based DemonNite


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Spike has the best stream IMO.

Twitch is frozen in time


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

How did I not know about this.

E3 COUNTDOWN


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Gamescom going to be good this year.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Pfftt.. might as well buy an alienware steambox


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

I keep thinking my avatar is from Assassins' Creed because of the hood.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> How did I not know about this.
> 
> E3 COUNTDOWN



I-I put it in the first post.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Pfftt.. might as well buy an alienware steambox



>Alienware

Are you fucking insane?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Back for Sony.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

So is Sony going to start late or early?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Instead of watching Sony's conference instead I'm going to continue obsessing over Tomb Raider and think about story plot points that will probably never even arise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Alienware
> 
> Are you fucking insane?



Iunno!?!? I'm just fucking bored now..


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> How did I not know about this.
> 
> E3 COUNTDOWN



Wait Konamis still doing E3 conferences after that 2010 conference? Omg 

[YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Instead of watching Sony's conference instead I'm going to continue obsessing over Tomb Raider and think about story plot points that will probably never even arise.



Stahp it krawry you're better than this. 

You're breking mai heart


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Less than 20 minutes to Sony.

They're gonna open with The Last Guardian.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Instead of watching Sony's conference instead I'm going to continue obsessing over Tomb Raider and think about story plot points that will probably never even arise.


maybe will actually raid tombs in this one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Daftvirgin said:


> Wait Konamis still doing E3 conferences after that 2010 conference? Omg
> 
> [YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]



Holy crap... First time I'm seeing this


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony's E3 conference is going to be orgasmic.  Believe it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Suda is at E3.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

Kingdom Hearts III?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Pfftt.. might as well buy an alienware steambox



PFFFTTT That is one of the worst ones.

Get a Ibuypower  or Cyberpowerpc model. Both are 500$ with great preformance


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Forgot to mention...

Metal Gear Rising: Revengeance 2



Death-kun said:


> I-I put it in the first post.



I missed it.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna said:


> Kingdom Hearts III?



That teaser is the most you are going to get.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

BRING ME SONY ALREADY


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Back for Sony 

That ~45 mins of sleep felt kind of good at least


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Stunna, prepare yourself for gameplay footage.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Double Fine is apparently appearing at Sony.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Incoming a great conference. 

Too excited.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Holy crap... First time I'm seeing this



Savor this moment, for it will never happen again.

Konami only does pre-recorded events now. 



Reyes said:


> Suda is at E3.



Interesting. 

Lily Bergamo?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

LILY BERGAMO AT E3!!


----------



## Stunna (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Stunna, prepare yourself for gameplay footage.


Don't get my hopes up.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

13 minutes.

Brace for impact!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Suda is at E3.



Lollipop Chainsaw 2?  

This e3 might not be shit after all


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Save us, Sony, from a mediocre E3 so far. :33


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony conf in 13mins. Lets hope they don't disappoint.


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> Double Fine is apparently appearing at Sony.


What are they currently working on? Only thing that comes to mind is Broken Age.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> Lollipop Chainsaw 2?
> 
> This e3 might not be shit after all



No Lily Bergamo, check it out.

[YOUTUBE]Sb6BVCfAxdU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Savor this moment, for it will never happen again.
> 
> Konami only does pre-recorded events now.



Imagine a Ubisoft/Konami crossover conference


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Ten minutes until orgasming over nothing because fanboying.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't doubt Sony. 

Even the Sony haters are going to be looking at their conference, they have to.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 9, 2014)

I hear Spaceman in the background. omg I love GT.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


> No Lily Bergamo, check it out.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Sb6BVCfAxdU[/YOUTUBE]



Moar


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Need more details for Lily Bergamo.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> Ten minutes until orgasming over nothing because fanboying.



>as he repeatedly faps to a CGI trailer of Tomb Raider


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

I am going to watch Sony thing on my GamePad "WiiU"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to watch Sony thing on my GamePad "WiiU"



You dirty dirty boy


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am going to watch Sony thing on my GamePad *"WiiU"*



Never heard of it, is that a Wii accessory?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Steak and baked potato and sony conference.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

7 more mins....bring it to me!


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >as he repeatedly faps to a CGI trailer of Tomb Raider



>Never claimed not to be


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Bungie community manager at the PS stream

so exciting


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Got my whisky and chips. Sony better make it worth my time since I have to skip watching the Rangers game for this.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Spoiler tag these massive images or put them in imgfit tags.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


>


Ice cold.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> >as he repeatedly faps to a CGI trailer of Tomb Raider



Omg  :rofl


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Spoiler tag these massive images or put them in imgfit tags.



No fun allowed 

OK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


>


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Less than 5 minutes to go.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

4mins


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Reyes said:


>



Titanic burn.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Spoiler tag these massive images or put them in imgfit tags.



You said you weren't gonna mod this thread today dream


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Jack Tretton is hyping the event


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> You said you weren't gonna mod this thread today dream



I never said that.


----------



## Alicia (Jun 9, 2014)

I have to stick with the shitty twitch stream because I'm on mobile


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> Our "The Last Guardian" E3 trailer will be the most emotional trailer of E3. Its lack of existence will make you cry



 Hahaha


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

#shotsfired


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't argue with Dream, he can just destroy evidence if it's inconvenient for him.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

2 mins


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I see move


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

*4chan sends Iwata a giant get-well card*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> I never said that.



Oh yeah.. That was Boskov and Nardo.. Still


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

2 mintues        .


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2014)

3am here.. have to get up at 6 to get to work. Sony don;t fuck it up


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

*There are people that responded to that tweet really believing there was a TLG trailer coming*


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

> Our "The Last Guardian" E3 trailer will be the most emotional trailer of E3. Its lack of existence will make you cry



Holy shit.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

2 MINUTES!


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Somebody give me a link.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *4chan sends Iwata a giant get-well card*



I SEE MINE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Malvingt2 said:


> *4chan sends Iwata a giant get-well card*



Odd.. I thought 4chan was like the bad side of the internet..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go Sony. 

Bring the hammer down now!

I don't care about The Last Guardian, if it shows it's a plus, if it doesn't then it doesn't matter. Just show us other games. 

I'm ready!


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> Tetris has just been announced for PS Vita meaning we have ALREADY WON E3 #megaton #SonyE3



If only this were true.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Gino said:


> Somebody give me a link.



Links in my sig.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Welp, they're starting late.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Delay.. Never change sony


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

>"Slight delay on playstation"
What a fucking shocker


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

HERE THIS


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

If there's one thing you can always rely on, it's Sony being late during E3.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

BEST STREAM HERE


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm readyyyyy


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

C'mon Sony.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

COME ON ALREADY


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Crowd is cheering like madmen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Don't even mention the v-word


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Glad for the delay since I can eat. :33


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony's late because they were planning on breaking the news of TLG's cancellation but since IGN blew their wad early, they have to figure out something to fill the time.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Goddammit are there any streams without a dumb chat next to it


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony late, bad start already.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Superior stream. 



(it's the same as the gametrailer one. )


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Geoff playing for time here. Just get on with it


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

It's starting right now!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Jun 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> Goddammit are there any streams without a dumb chat next to it



Click Here For More Klonoa stuff


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

It's on           .


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> Links in my sig.



thanks


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go, bitches.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

LBP3 demo?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

God damn Sony


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

MOONBASE ALPHA


----------



## Keishin (Jun 9, 2014)

Naughty Dog...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

No montage? Odd...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Wait what         ?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we goooo


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny for sure


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

They said Destiny.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Starting off with Destiny.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice way to start off the conference.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

shit this looks good.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

IN FOR THE LAST GUARDIAN


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

gameplay please


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

OH SHIT, THE LAST GUARDIAN


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Halo clone?


----------



## Derezzed (Jun 9, 2014)

Am I high or is that Peter Dinklage's voice?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

>Guardian

TLG confirmed


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> At Sony, we know you don't want to watch a trailer, you want to watch people watching a trailer #SonyE3


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

oh, it's destiny, so yeah.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

I FUCKING NEEEEEEEEED IT IN MY VEINS NAO


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This zooming in and out is disorientating


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny???


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh, Destiny doesn't interest me. From what I've seen of it so far it doesn't look like it's worth the hype it's getting.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Derezzed said:


> Am I high or is that Peter Dinklage's voice?



It does sound like it.

Especially at the, "no pressure" bit.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny looking good


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool stuff


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

looks like halo the PlayStation version.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta, the gameplay does need to improve.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Irrelevant to games, but Sony knows how to make a fucking stage.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Andrew House in the house.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Peter Dinklage has been talked about being in Destiny for a long time, gaiz.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

DESTINYYYY

oh it's the man who single handedly destroyed Microsoft last year


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

> Playstation 4 vs Xbone last year

I remember that as a Red Wedding


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Is he a hobbit?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

More timed exclusive stuff


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Seriously not that interested in Destiny.  Games like Destiny are a dime a dozen right now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

timid beta? big whoop..


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm all in on that alpha


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny Alpha Beta.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

DESTINY FIRST LOOK THIS THURSDAY?


----------



## Juub (Jun 9, 2014)

TittyNipple said:


> DESTINYYYY
> 
> oh it's the man who single handedly destroyed Microsoft last year



I didn't know Don Mattrick was even allowed in E3 anymore.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Welp Sony wins.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

White PS4...meh.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Aww shit coool ass bundle.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

"White" PS4


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

White ps4? that's racist


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

That white ps4 is the sex


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

destiny bundle.. sounds nice..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Destiny Bundle.

Looks nice.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Already have a PS4 so that white one holds no interest for me, but it is pretty sexy.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh yeah, white PS4


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

WHITE PS4 LOL.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

What was with the huge applause the white PS4 got, was that really in high demand?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

White PS4?  They better take trade in's.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> White PS4...meh.



Yeah.. I already went black so....


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

New IP ?


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

White PS4 + Destiny bundle.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah, new IP!!!  Oh wait, The Order.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Order Time    .


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh, just The Order stuff.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

1886 looks fantastic I must say


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

The Order 1886


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

White PS4


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Geg said:


> What was with the huge applause the white PS4 got, was that really in high demand?



You must be new to E3s.

People eat up everything Sony shits out just so they can "win" E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

order gameplay?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I was watching the stream on my PS4 using the app, but UStreams servers were dying.  Had to move to my computer and watch Spikes stream.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

The Order.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

The game does look pretty but the gamepkay....eh.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

not really interested in dis one dat much

destiny thoooooo


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice mustache


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

The hypest walking of E3.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

what's with the camera? too damn cinematic if this is gameplay..


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Zombie werewolves


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

Who's ready for more zombies!!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Shit looks awesome.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Werewolf time.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

zomboos            .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2014)

anything surprising?


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

WAIT THATS GAMEPLAY?!??!?!?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

The Order looks scary.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice graphics. Gameplay? Meh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

too many cutscenes in gameplay


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

It's more werewolf than zombie.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger, no.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That werewolf is as blind as the guards in assassin's creed unity.

The dude was right there barely concealed and grunting.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 9, 2014)

The          OrdQTE


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Here we go with the QTEs


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

UMF DAT GAMEPLAY IN THE END


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Rime footage?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

This looks awesome and its gameplay play.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, I want my The Order 1886 now!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Indie goldfish game?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Another game by thatgamecompany

yes yes yes


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Whatever this is is cute.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

new game by thatgamecompany maybe?


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Now we know what the 1886 means.

The number of QTEs in the game.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this from the people who brought us Flower?  Because it has the same sort of feel.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

lol those audio problems


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Well, that sound issue was awkward.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh man sound fail.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

guess                     not


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Awww, do want this now.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

if its thegamecompany

day 1 buy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

art game.. yes


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Entirtwined, first game.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Game... based on love. What?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony's so hype

Entwined is kind of weird though


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Twitch getting audio issues...


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

What the hell is this?


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

sound  fail.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Thar game is a trip


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks cute.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Entwined?  No thanks.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Əyin said:


> Game... based on love. What?



LOVE DOESNT BUILD NOTHING!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh presentation but I love the idea.


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

God I wish they'd stop zooming out and showing the crowd during trailers. Every fucking year we have to deal with this shit


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Twitch getting audio issues...



Yep Yep......


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

That game looks pretty cool.  Relaxing.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

SCEA President.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

yeah audio is shit..

Entwined looks gorgeous..


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Hearing about Thatgamecompany just makes me sad now.  But at least Chen didn't give into his evil desires. Still cost him a few employees though.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Meh, not my thing. Pretty but boring.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yes yes gotta buy that shit now


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

ENTWINED AVAILABLE for 10$

nice.


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

available now?





aw yeah


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Second Son DLC.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Second Son... yup. Sequel maybe?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Ah, so Festival of Blood style DLC, nice.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

SP game.

Aww yes.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

inFamous DLC lol


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

New powers????  All in


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

For Twitch people getting audio issues.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

DLC? Better have Cole..


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Good move. Cool stuff


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Talking about a DLC. Really Sony?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Death-kun said:


> inFamous DLC lol



If it's in similar scope to Festival of Blood?  It'll be awesome.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

This is a prequel


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah Sony wins. 

Flawless victory.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Playable Fetch?


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice, we get to play as Fetch.  That's pretty cool.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

hadou said:


> Talking about a DLC. Really Sony?



And people are eating it up, as I expected.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

more Infamous??


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Well they don't have FF15 or KH3 to use so time for this I guess...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool we are playing Fetch :33


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

So I guess its a standalone game.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

LittleBig Planet 3!


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

LBP3

SO HYPE


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

LBP3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

Little big planet 3 \o/


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Little Big Planet 3!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Sackboy is cute as fuck.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Another Infamous game and Little big Planet................



NEXT!


WHERE ARE u TODD AND PETE!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

GOOD SHIT LBP3!!!!


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god, another Little Big Planet......


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

LBP3 LOLLLLLL


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Unlosing Ranger, no.



Mmm, figured.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Little Big Planet 3 :33


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Best conference so far.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Who talks about a DLC at E3?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

OH MY GOD ODDSOCK.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Oddsock won the conference for them already.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> And people are eating it up, as I expected.



>implying Infamous DLC isn't awesome


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

It's pretty sad that LBP3 is the best game I've seen so far at E3.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

So many things in such a short time =0


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

The Saiyan Prince Vegeta said:


> Who talks about a DLC at E3?



Microsoft did


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

straight to gameplay.. good..


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 9, 2014)

Eww, I didn't like Fetch, probably won't buy.


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Fallout 4 or Last Guardian (yea right) please. Don't give a damn about anything else.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

A bunch of new characters


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Swoop        .


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Toggle.

Swoop.

Sony.

Stahp.

I'm getting diabetes.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

I can wall jump...eventually D:


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault.  We have to play Little Big Planet dude.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

What's wrong with the audio at this conference?


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

little big planet  looks like something I would play when I was a stoner.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Enclave said:


> It's pretty sad that LBP3 is the best game I've seen so far at E3.



Why would that be sad? LBP is amazing

and all the cuteness


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Come on, show us Half-Life 3.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony needs to get their sound issues worked out.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony is already dominating of course.


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

He's Tails, lol.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

sworder said:


> Why would that be sad? LBP is amazing
> 
> and all the cuteness



I don't deny that, but I would like more than just LBP3 to bring the awesomeness.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Did they really need to make another trailer for Infamous DLC? That was just a wasted of time.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Rukia said:


> Vault.  We have to play Little Big Planet dude.



I'm swoop


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Why are you all jacking off to sony?

 LOL.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

So many mic issues.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why are you all jacking off to sony?
> 
> LOL.



You must be new here.


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

I feel too old looking at LBP3. Please move on.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

LBP 3 looks kinda fun to me for some reason.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Pringles said:


> Did they really need to make another trailer for Infamous DLC? That was just a wasted of time.



Dude the trailer lasted like a minute.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

How is Sony dominating exactly...


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh god. It's painful.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Cute games are my weakness.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

My second e3 here lol


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr, we do it because Sony doesn't suck as much as the rest.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Same as LBP 2, apart from different characters, different levels, different stickers.

Pointless for me.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

You guys have bad sound.  I hear this perfectly fine.


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why are you all jacking off to sony?
> 
> LOL.



Who knows I saw nothing interesting yet.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah the only bad thing about the conference is the sound issues so far.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why are you all jacking off to sony?
> 
> LOL.



Please Razr, I find Nintendo fans are usually some of the biggest fans of LBP.  Get over your hate.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

BLAST OFF OUT DA LEVEL


I own 20 fucking copies of little big planet 1&2 and I cant sell them. I have every right to my hate.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Minerva Orlando, everyone else sucked far too much so even this bit of effort from Sony makes it better than the competition.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

For people with sound issues.



Sounds fine here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Exclusive powers will add a new dimension in stage creation


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

On twitch is where people are getting audio issues you might be using IGN.


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Why are you all jacking off to sony?
> 
> LOL.



Your Sony hate is well documented though


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Coming NOVEMBER


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Yoshida


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Sackboy is cute tho


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Yoshida


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Yoshida... If Kaz shows up


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Your Sony hate is well documented though



>Implying Sony-bias isn't well-documented here


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>following cute game with yoshida

I literally cannot handle all this cuteness.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

My niece is going to love that game.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Same as LBP 2, apart from different characters, different levels, different stickers.
> 
> Pointless for me.



ITP: someone that has doesn't get the point of sequels

I am sure you only ever play new IPs

never anything with a number following the title


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> How is Sony dominating exactly...



They're not. This place is filled with sony fanboys though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

buy za rittreu bigu pranet sree


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

My god Sony is killing it! 

Destiny, LBP3, and The Order all in a row.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

DAMMIT KAZ

SHOW UZ FALLOUT, DOOM AND VOLVO!


----------



## hadou (Jun 9, 2014)

Wat the fuck did he just say? His words are all mingled with thick accent.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

> "Ditch the new friends Sackboy, they will only bring you pain" - Sonic #SonyE3



Oh, Kaz.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Shu Yoshida.

Backlogging of user created LPG level carrying over to LPG3.


----------



## Scud (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh shit no love for the jews


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Completely new IP?


----------



## ElementX (Jun 9, 2014)

Patchouli said:


> For people with sound issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds fine here.



Spike is what I'm watching, and I'm still getting issues. 

Sounds alright for now though.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

Vault said:


> Your Sony hate is well documented though



The lore of the hate is way more interesting than the hate itself


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Welp here we go...


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Oh shit oh shit.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

MIYAZAKI!!!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

GameSpot sound got better tbh.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

sony's been doing fine so far


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Project Beast


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Did he say blood porn?


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

FROMSOFTWARE BITCHES


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

TIME FOR PROJECT BEAST!!!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

BEAST SOULS FUCK YEAH!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Project Beast?


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> >Implying Sony-bias isn't well-documented here



Ok point


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

THIS THIS THIS GAME THIS THIS THIS GAME!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Project Beast


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

project beast?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

I was thinking it was a Vampire Hunter D game for a second.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony just won E3.  Least so far.


----------



## Byrd (Jun 9, 2014)

Xboxfans are silent now


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Love that weapon design.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Van Helsing the video game lol


----------



## Simon (Jun 9, 2014)

PROJECT BEASSSSSTTT


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloodborne


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloodborne.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

gameplay would be nice


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

The title is Bloodborne!


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

We got a name now, woo!


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

FUCk yes Project Beast.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay that looked pretty great.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

More Far Cry 4 time.


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony to the rescue

giving mouth to mouth to E3


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Well someone got their wish here is Far Cry 4...


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Coming 2015

Far Cry Demo


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

FC4 maneee


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

So I have no clue how it plays so why should I care?


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

SONY

E3'S SAVIOR

LETS GO


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry?  Eh, I enjoyed 3 but not among my favs.  One of the few FPS that I enjoy.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

2015.  All the good games.  All the good movies.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Did they show the player character for Far Cry 4 yet?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

As expected, the game looks gorgeous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

stop with console wars shit.. We should enjoy all video games


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory, they did in the trailer before.  I think.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry might rivals Uncharted at this point


----------



## Raidoton (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for the brake Sony! Now I can take a piss xD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

farcry? downgrade


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, it looks SICK.

Wingsuit!!!


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Cool stuff, I gotta say


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Krory, they did in the trailer before.  I think.



Did they keep their promise?  No more bratty white college kids to save the ignorant colored people?


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

the last guardian

any minute now 

any


minute


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris, probably but not by much.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony's been going strong in just 35 minutes.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Getting Far Cry 4 on PC anyways.

Next.


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

Gameplay looks good.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Krory, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but....


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> the last guardian
> 
> any minute now
> 
> ...



I know, I needs it!

If it's going to be shown though?  Probably will be the final thing shown as it's about the biggest thing they could show.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 9, 2014)

That bloodborne trailer. Such lame tease/.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

New IP looks cool.. I want to see gameplay


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Dream said:


> Krory, I hate to be the bearer of bad news but....



What?

*What?!*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

This game's villain is the only interesting thing about it..


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

That radio.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry 4 looks pretty fun to tell you the truth.


----------



## creative (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck you nerds, little big planet is where it's at.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

>People pretending as if a The Last Guardian trailer actually means it's coming out


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Umm why is this guy flying in the air...


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

I can taste Razrs tears from here after that Bloodborne trailer.


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Khris said:


> This game's villain is the only interesting thing about it..



When you got into it, that's basically what Far Cry 3 was - but they kill off the interesting villain in and obscenely lame way and give you the boring "real" villain.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Dem elephants


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Farcry looks awesome


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry looks fantastic


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry 4 looks amazing so far.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 9, 2014)

Bloodborne could be an horror game? or did I read that wrong?


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Fucking minicopter


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

two players in FC4?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

They'll have AI better than the fish in COD: Ghosts.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Jun 9, 2014)

fug I missed project beat


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

Definitely getting Far Cry 4 though


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Umm why is this guy flying in the air...



Looked like he was wearing a wingsuit. :3


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Next-gen Elephant AI will revolutionize gaming.


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> fug I missed project beat



Now it's called Bloodborne dartg


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry 4 looks legit. Just no MTV reality series main character please and I'm there.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

Elephants = GG


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Nightbringer said:


> fug I missed project beat



It was just a tease, didn't miss uch.


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

How was that elephant still standing?


----------



## sworder (Jun 9, 2014)

Minerva Orlando said:


> Umm why is this guy flying in the air...





The game looks fucking sick


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Adam Boyes on stage


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

That elephant doesn't give a darn


----------



## Gino (Jun 9, 2014)

Elephants don't give no phuck.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

So will Blood Dragon 2 be coming out as well


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a pretty awesome feature.


----------



## Kaitou (Jun 9, 2014)

That's a cool feature now.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 9, 2014)

Can't really wait for dat FC4, I'm really impressed with what I see so far


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

Sasuke said:


> Far Cry 4 looks legit. Just no MTV reality series main character please and I'm there.



But only the white man can save the unfortunate foreigners!


----------



## Vault (Jun 9, 2014)

Holy shit Rukia you are buying dude


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Snap!  Free Farycry 4 multiplayer if playing with a friend who has it?  Nice!


----------



## eluna (Jun 9, 2014)

Can I join to the party?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

krory said:


> When you got into it, that's basically what Far Cry 3 was - but they kill off the interesting villain in and obscenely lame way and give you the boring "real" villain.



I'll just watch the playthroug- wait... what did he say?


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Megaton Far Cry 4 

Neogaf was mention


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 9, 2014)

Far Cry 4 and Bloodborne. Far Cry looks amazing imho.


----------



## Fiona (Jun 9, 2014)

SONY IS MURDERING IT


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

wow

you can invite your friends to play FC4 even if they don't own the game?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaat

join without owning the game =000


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

>zombies

pls no


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

he didn't just.. oh he did


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

This video...


----------



## Rukia (Jun 9, 2014)

Fuck you guys.  Stop writing in about zombies!


----------



## Pringles (Jun 9, 2014)

That poor elephant


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

Dyling Light trailer?


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

That gay as fuck guy better die.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Lol, most upbeat zombie game ever?


----------



## geG (Jun 9, 2014)

MOOOOOOOOOOORE ZOMBIES


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 9, 2014)

So if I own FC4 and my brother doesn't then he can play with me? Nice.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Okay, these zombies are okay.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

Well umm this is yeah O_o


----------



## Krory (Jun 9, 2014)

DE ZOMBEHS!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 9, 2014)

Scizor said:


> Whaaaaaaaaat
> 
> join without owning the game =000



fuck.. that's pretty cool actually..


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

What is this


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

Sony are killing it.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Nice trailer, now show me some gameplay.


----------



## DeathScream (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Island 2

Zero fucks given with the zombie music


----------



## Enclave (Jun 9, 2014)

Do you play as a zombie?


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (Jun 9, 2014)

Never liked zombie games.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

JACK BLACK?


----------



## Scizor (Jun 9, 2014)

I freakin' hate zombies


----------



## Əyin (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Island 2!?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Island 2.


----------



## Reyes (Jun 9, 2014)

That was Jack Black.

Dead Island 2, enjoyed the first one.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 9, 2014)

Dead Island 2.


----------



## Palm Siberia (Jun 9, 2014)

This should have came out instead of that lame DI game.


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Diablo 3...eh.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm sick of Zombies. 

BUT WAS THAT JACK BLACK!?!


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 9, 2014)

Didn't like Dead Island 1.

But that trailer was nice. :3


----------



## Sasuke (Jun 9, 2014)

nvm

dead island? I feel tricked by another trailer just the the debut for the original


----------



## dream (Jun 9, 2014)

Show us Half-Life 3.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 9, 2014)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

